# Solar Storm XT40 + Xtar VP2 + Torchy 3400mah + Battery Box - with pictures...



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Evening guys,

Review of the Solar Storm XT40 with battery box

$52.82 SolarStorm XT40 4*Cree XM-L2 U2 4-Mode 3000LM LED Bike Light / Headlamp - black / 1*battery pack / US plug at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping










After running the SSX2 and SSX3 the XT40 is my new fav trail daylight bringer!










*XT40*

Looks fantastic on the bars...














Daylight! ...










*Beam shots*




























*Comparisons*

Some low, medium, high comparisons

LOW...










MEDIUM...










HIGH (the distance, height, and throw of the light is phenomenal. Look at the trees and the ground after the trees)...










Battery box fits snugly in the Blur frame









*Heat concerns*

When moving on High the XT40 is warm to the touch, after a fast descent its timid to the touch. Once stationary it gets hot to touch, after around 2-3 minutes it dims down slightly and puts itself into medium mode!

This is great as sometimes I forget to turn onto low when stopping for a mid ride snack etc.

On low and medium modes, both moving and stationary heat remains low.The heatsink appears to work as intended, heating up quickly on high mode and dissipating the heat efficiently when moving, with built in protection once stopped. The above tests have been on the recent balmy 16-18*c nights too, come next weekend riding in single digit figures i'd wager it to run even cooler.

*Xtar VP2 Charger*

Xtar VP2 charger considered to be one of the best 2 bays on the market. Has a 0.25, 0.5 and 1.0 amp charge setting, volt reading, and took around 2.5 hours for a pair on full setting. (This is quicker than my old Nitecore I4 which only delivered 0.375 amp when all four bays used)

Perfect cutoff at 4.19v...










Four Torchy 3400 mah unprotected 18650 fit perfect in the solarstorm battery box and lid seals fully...










Nice secure screw down top cap...










Batteries @ 3.76 from 4.19 volts, not bad after a 2.5 hour ride on x4 CREE XM - L2 U2 with a mix of medium and high...










*Conclusion*

Overall i'd rate the XT40 very highly, I don't really feel the need to wear a headtorch anymore, the beam cast in terms of width and throw is truly astonishing. SSX2 and SSX3 are confined to the drawer for spares. Medium setting is really enough for anything but the steepest of trails, high is just mind blowing.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Does the battery indicator turn off after you turn off the headlamp?

Where did you get the charger?


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Khrystyan,

No the LEDs stay on when the lamp is off, very very minimal power draw though, same as the SSX2 + SSX3 once battery hooked up it displays the indicators.

Charger from here

Xtar VP2 Dual Bay Lithium-ion Battery Charger

In depth review of VP2

Test/Review of Charger Xtar VP2


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

Any idea how true the 3000 lumen claim is?


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

davesupra said:


> Any idea how true the 3000 lumen claim is?


If the spec's are correct...with a 2.8A driver, that's 700mah to each LED. The spec's on an XM-L2 U2 at 700mah is about 350lms. Putting this light at about 1400lms.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Evening Neons so would that make the Solar Storm X2 700 lms? That was my previous go to light of choice before the XT40


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

davesupra said:


> Any idea how true the 3000 lumen claim is?


Specs on the XM - L2 here

XLamp XM-L2
Delivering breakthrough lumen output and efficacy

Built on the SC³ Technology Platform, the XLamp XM-L2 LED delivers up to 20% more lumens and lumens-per-watt and double the lumens-per-dollar of the original XM-L. The XM-L2 LED offers the unique combination of high efficacy and high lumen output at high drive currents, delivering an unprecedented 1198 lumens at 116 lumens-per-watt efficacy at 3 A, 25°C.

pdf Download data sheet

Specifications
Variations
Documentation
Multimedia
Size (mm x mm)	5 x 5
Maximum drive current (A)	3
Maximum power (W)	10
Light output	Up to 1052 lm @ 10 W, 85°C
Typical forward voltage (V)	2.85
Viewing angle (degrees)	125
Binning	85°C, ANSI
Thermal resistance (°C/W)	2.5
Reflow-solderable	Yes - JEDEC J-STD-020C-compatible
RoHS and REACH-compliant	Yes
UL-recognized component Yes - Level 4 Enclosure Consideration

Cree XLamp XM-L2 LEDs


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

capoz77 said:


> Evening Neons so would that make the Solar Storm X2 700 lms? That was my previous go to light of choice before the XT40


That's incorrect.

The SSX2 claims to also have a 2.8A driver. That means each emitter gets 1.4A instead of 700mah like in the XT40. If this is in-fact also true (key words here...how true are these driver current claims)...then each emitter is putting out about 550-600 lms for total of 1100-1200.

I have an SSX2 with XM-L T6 (one of the original "good ones") and I would say that it puts out about 1,000lms. Keep in mind SSX2's are generally still sold with the XM-L while the XT40 you listed is XM-L2. A diferent (newer, brighter emitter). It all comes down to how much current your driver can put out (at what voltage), and how well the light head can dissipate that heat before it goes to thermal shutdown/reduction.

Check this out:

Cree - Flashlight Wiki


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

neons97 said:


> That's incorrect.
> 
> The SSX2 claims to also have a 2.8A driver. That means each emitter gets 1.4A instead of 700mah like in the XT40. If this is in-fact also true (key words here...how true are these driver current claims)...then each emitter is putting out about 550-600 lms for total of 1100-1200.
> 
> ...


Sorry it took me a couple days to respond to this because my monitor on my computer went out. I'm impressed with the new upgrade to the XT40. If the driver is indeed 2800ma I'm inclined to believe that the emitter are arranged 2S/2P. That would put 1400ma through each emitter. Without looking at the data sheet for the XM-L2 I would ballpark about 500 lumen per emitter, total of about 2000 lumen.

The photos make the lamp look bigger than it actually is. A photo taken from about 10 ft. away would make it look a little smaller. In the mean time I'm still waiting for the SSX3 to come out with XM-L2 U2. That said I would want at least a 6A driver so with a 3P set-up each emitter would see at least 2A ( 2000ma ). Too bad the XT40 doesn't have a 6A driver, if it did I wouldn't mind taking a look at one.

BTW, likely the better SSX2 ( or clones ) are 2S.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

In the Fasttech product page the title says XM-L2 but the description only has them as XM-L. Is there a way to determine which LED this light has?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pucked up said:


> In the Fasttech product page the title says XM-L2 but the description only has them as XM-L. Is there a way to determine which LED this light has?


It's likely XM-L2 U2, probably a just a mistake in the product description, quite common with the Chinese web sites. If you want to know for sure you click on the "support" tab and then the "contact" tab.


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Sorry it took me a couple days to respond to this because my monitor on my computer went out. I'm impressed with the new upgrade to the XT40. If the driver is indeed 2800ma I'm inclined to believe that the emitter are arranged 2S/2P. That would put 1400ma through each emitter. Without looking at the data sheet for the XM-L2 I would ballpark about 500 lumen per emitter, total of about 2000 lumen.
> 
> The photos make the lamp look bigger than it actually is. A photo taken from about 10 ft. away would make it look a little smaller. In the mean time I'm still waiting for the SSX3 to come out with XM-L2 U2. That said I would want at least a 6A driver so with a 3P set-up each emitter would see at least 2A ( 2000ma ). Too bad the XT40 doesn't have a 6A driver, if it did I wouldn't mind taking a look at one.
> 
> BTW, likely the better SSX2 ( or clones ) are 2S.


I'm new to all this light stuff. Didn't even consider a 2S2P emitter set-up. That would completely make sense. If this really puts out around 2000 lumens, it's a pretty incredible deal for about $50.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

neons97 said:


> I'm new to all this light stuff. Didn't even consider a 2S2P emitter set-up. That would completely make sense. If this really puts out around 2000 lumens, it's a pretty incredible deal for about $50.


Well, I'd say the deal would be sweeter if 3A were going through each emitter ( on high ) 
Still, I've been waiting for someone to review these lights and I'm glad to see a review with a version made with the XM-L2 emitters. Looks like they might make a pretty good bar lamp if you don't mind the size.

Damn, I'm still waiting on the 6-up I'm suppose to review to arrive. It should come sometime this week but I'm starting to get antsy. I want it to arrive before the weather gets too cold or too rainy.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

It does look rather large on the bar in the pics, but in the hand its surprisingly compact, impresses people in the flesh on the overall neat styling.

RE the amount of juice going through the x4 XM -L2, it seems slightly better than running two SSX2's with one on the bar, one on the helmet. Whether this is helped by the fact all x4 LEDS are shining from the bar in a more consistent beam pattern, i'm not sure.

But from reading the above an SSX2 should put out more lumens per pair of LEDS, as more power to each LED? Yet on full the XT40 seems to outshine two SSX2, in spread, and distance particularly.

This might give a better idea on bar size, x5 mounted on one handlebar :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

capoz77 said:


> RE the amount of juice going through the x4 XM -L2, it seems slightly better than running two SSX2's with one on the bar, one on the helmet. Whether this is helped by the fact all x4 LEDS are shining from the bar in a more consistent beam pattern, i'm not sure.
> 
> But from reading the above an SSX2 should put out more lumens per pair of LEDS, as more power to each LED? Yet on full the XT40 seems to outshine two SSX2, in spread, and distance particularly.


Glad to hear the XT40 has some throw. Looks like you were impressed enough with one to buy some more.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Can't take the credit for that pic, it was a guy in the UK who was selling them £20 a light


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

pucked up said:


> In the Fasttech product page the title says XM-L2 but the description only has them as XM-L. Is there a way to determine which LED this light has?


Here is the manufacturers page which gives the official specs

Solarstorm XT40 bike light ????

Descriptions:
Dimensions：51mm（D）×45mm（W）
Weight：131 g (Without battery pack)
LED：4×CREE XM-L U2 LED
Battery：4×18650 battery pack， 4800MAH
Circuit：Digital CC circuit, power indicator system, Low-voltage alarming system.
Mode：Low-Mid-High, hidden Strobe
Dimming:Electronic pushbutton switch
Lumens：2800Lums - 1500lums - 600lums - 2800lums
Runtime：(4800MAH): 1h 40min-2h40min-7h-1h50min
Material：Aluminum alloy 
Lens：Impact-resistant PC lens , White/ Red / Blue color
Reflector：Metal reflector 
Waterproof：IPX-7, unable to support dive use.
Mark：LED and mode are optional on your preference.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like a damn nice light !!

Cheapest I've seen them is here 
Wholesale 1Set SolarStorm XT40 3000LM 4 CREE XM-L U2 LED intelligent Power Indicate 4 Modes Bike Bicycle Front Light+4*18650 Battery Pack, Free shipping, $40.32/Set | DHgate Mobile

Anyone ever buy from this vendor ?


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

capoz77 said:


> Here is the manufacturers page which gives the official specs
> 
> Solarstorm XT40 bike light ????
> 
> ...


Well I guess that answer the question if this was an XM-L or XM-L2 light. It's still a bright and effective on the trails at night.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

I found it here for $38.40 but the site seems fishy. Anyone heard of windyfire.com?

Solarstorm XT40 4XCREE XM-L U2 2800 Lumens bicycle light - Product - windyfire flashlights


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

I just dropped in on this light minus battery for $35.71 shipped as an upgrade for my bar mounted securitying 3x cree light. We will see how it goes...

Highest quality and Cheap SolarStorm XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2 T6 2000lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Light - Black (4 / 6 / 8 x 18650) on sale


----------



## smartwinner (Oct 10, 2014)

wow,very nice light!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the review! Nice light! Any idea what the current pull off the battery pack actually is? 

-Garry


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

mtrain said:


> I found it here for $38.40 but the site seems fishy. Anyone heard of windyfire.com?
> 
> Solarstorm XT40 4XCREE XM-L U2 2800 Lumens bicycle light - Product - windyfire flashlights


In this link, it shows 1.8A draw. Seems kind of low given those pictures. Goes to show these site specifications can never really be trusted.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Right - I don't trust site specs. I want to know what it actually pulls.

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Right - I don't trust site specs. I want to know what it actually pulls.
> 
> -Garry


Site specs are one thing, what you want to know is , "How much current is being supplied to each LED"? In the D/X link, it states the driver is supplying 1800ma. That doesn't sound like much but if supplied to "ALL" the leds ( in series ) the lamp would be quite bright.

Thing is you don't know the configuration of the LED's or how much of the "1800ma" each Led is getting. A lot depends on the type of driver used as to how the LED's are configured.

Anyway, it isn't that important to know how much current is coming off the battery unless you know more about the driver that is driving the LED's ( and how they are configured ). Sadly, rarely is this information supplied to the buyer.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Power draw figures on fully charged battery


Low ~700mA
Med ~1.5A
High ~3A


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

That sounds pretty good! 3A at 8.4v would be about 6A at 4.2v, so 6A/4 LEDs = roughly 1.5A per emitter. (Minus some due to driver efficiency, though I used 4.2v and the LEDs will run at about 3.5 to 3.8v.)

-Garry


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Succumbing to curiosity once again*

I decided to order one of the upgraded XT-40's ( supposed with XM-L2 T-6's ) and ordered through the new D/X "Soul" website. First I wanted to see just how bright the XT40 is with my own eyes and secondly I wanted to see how fast I could get an order from the new D/X USA website. I figure it should take about 10 working days to get the order ( if all goes well ). In the mean time I'm still waiting for another order from China ( 6 x XM-L2 with 3 steady modes ) which hopefully should get here sometime next week. Should make for a interesting head to head shoot out.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool! Waiting to hear your review/impressions. I'm surprised this XT40 isn't more popular. Is it because the famous 3XML covers most of what this light does and it costs less? I like that this one keeps all LEDs on during all modes though. 

-Garry


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

garrybunk said:


> Cool! Waiting to hear your review/impressions. I'm surprised this XT40 isn't more popular. Is it because the famous 3XML covers most of what this light does and it costs less? I like that this one keeps all LEDs on during all modes though.
> 
> -Garry


Theres a massive Solarstorm following in the UK, and after the X2 and X3, the xt40 just seems like the natural progression in even more trail lumens. There doesnt appear to be many reviews or discussion about it though.

@cat-man-do I wasn't aware they did a previous version, did that have the older XML?


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

My mate did a heat test with no airflow, left on garden table in full sun for 4 hours, batteries started at 4.19v

The power draw should be increased with high temps? It was warm to the touch but never scorching, and heres the result...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

capoz77 said:


> Theres a massive Solarstorm following in the UK, and after the X2 and X3, the xt40 just seems like the natural progression in even more trail lumens. There doesnt appear to be many reviews or discussion about it though.
> 
> @cat-man-do I wasn't aware they did a previous version, did that have the older XML?


Previous version is with XM-L "U2" bin.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> I decided to order one of the upgraded XT-40's ( supposed with XM-L2 T-6's ) and ordered through the new D/X "Soul" website. First I wanted to see just how bright the XT40 is with my own eyes and secondly I wanted to see how fast I could get an order from the new D/X USA website. I figure it should take about 10 working days to get the order ( if all goes well ). In the mean time I'm still waiting for another order from China ( 6 x XM-L2 with 3 steady modes ) which hopefully should get here sometime next week. Should make for a interesting head to head shoot out.


Hopefully you will have better transit times than I did. I ordered mine on the 14th from DXsoul and it arrived today (the 31st). 16 days isn't bad I guess when it's coming half way around the world. The tracking shows it coming from Hong Kong. here's some pictures of the packaging and the contents. The light is pretty compact. I plan on testing it against my 2x and 3x Securitying lights in the next couple of days.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting you chose to show size against a scale (I'm a land surveyor / engineering tech). My wife pulled a scale out of the drawer at home once and couldn't figure out how to measure with it! 

Let us know your impressions with the light. Guess you got the head only? I ask, cuz it appears you get a "Pannova" case when you get it with the battery pack. 

-Garry


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

Garry,

I'm a Skatepark Designer by trade so lots of engineering scales laying around the office  I wanted to give people a sense of the size of the lamp. I think the photos in the first posts make it look quite a bit larger than it actually is. I found the lamp only for $35 shipped at DXsoul.com and I already have an 8 cell Chinese battery I use with my 3x lamp so I figured I would give that a try with the new lamp. I have a couple of Chinese batteries that were garbage, so if I'm going to spend any more cash on batteries, I going to buy some quality ones or build my own.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mtrain said:


> Hopefully you will have better transit times than I did. I ordered mine on the 14th from DXsoul and it arrived today (the 31st). 16 days isn't bad I guess when it's coming half way around the world. The tracking shows it coming from Hong Kong....


Well that's discouraging.  I ordered from DX soul as well thinking it was being shipped from a US warehouse. I ordered mine on the 18th so I guess that means I have at least 4 more days to wait. :bluefrown: I guess that means all that USA warehouse stuff is just bogus. Next time I'll check to see if they have the item in stock before ordering.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking forward to see what your guys reckon! Still stoked with mine


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*@ mtrain;* Are you able to tell if you got the XT40 with XM-L2 emitters?


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> *@ mtrain;* Are you able to tell if you got the XT40 with XM-L2 emitters?


How would I check and see? Do I need to take the light apart?


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Xm-l have green base. Xm-l2 have white bases.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

mtrain said:


> How would I check and see? Do I need to take the light apart?


Compare your LEDs to this reference page.

XM-L:









XM-L2:









-Garry


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

Looks like I got XM-L's even though they specced it with XM-L2's


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

mtrain said:


> Looks like I got XM-L's even though they specced it with XM-L2's


I was afraid of that.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

pucked up said:


> I was afraid of that.


Hopefully Cat got the L2 version and @mtrain I would send that sucker back !!


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

C.M.S said:


> Hopefully Cat got the L2 version and @mtrain I would send that sucker back !!


I sent them an email but I hoping it's not more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

mtrain said:


> I sent them an email but I hoping it's not more trouble than it is worth.


Item pictured on the site is XM-L2. They may ask you to send it back which would be a pain. How is the brightness of the XML?


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

GJHS said:


> Item pictured on the site is XM-L2. They may ask you to send it back which would be a pain. How is the brightness of the XML?


It seems very bright, although I haven't had time to do a comparison with my securitying 3x light yet.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*XT40 is in; Initial quicky observation*

Got mine today. LED's are definitely XM-L2. Not sure but they might even be U2 bin because the color tint is very white. Unfortunately I really didn't get a whole lot of time to play with it while at work tonight but I did shine it around a couple times.

With the four reflectors I really was expecting more of a defined hot spot. While there is a hot spot when looking at a wall pattern the hot spot really expands once it gets beyond the 20 ft. mark. Looks like it will make a pretty nice bar lamp. It is quite bright. Just doing some quick comparisons with some of my other lamps it pretty much looks to beat most of the other Chinese stuff I have although the Hero2 I have ( SSX3 clone ) comes pretty close and might have a tighter hot spot.

If I had to estimate I would say it might be near 1700 to 1800 lumen which would make it a little brighter than my Gloworm X2 (v3 ). The GWX2 though probably has the better all around beam pattern ..but I need to do more testing on actual trails so I can judge how useable the beam pattern is. The light really does seem to spread out once beyond 100 ft. which would lead me to believe that it wouldn't work so well as a helmet lamp. Then again I might be completely wrong about that as well. I really need to do a ride with this lamp. I'm thinking of playing hookie tomorrow from work as tomorrow is suppose to be a really nice ( warm ) day. Oh the pain of having to work nights.

On a side note the XT40 is pretty light-weight as lamps go. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Good I suppose as it will stay in place better on the bars than some of my heavier lamps but the light weight might mean that the lamp has very little in the way of thermal heat sinking.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

I LOVE the even beam pattern in the pics. Looks like the perfect bar light. My gf ordered one for each of us!


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds like that's my next light .. Bye bye 808 & 816 clone ..


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ordered mine from GearBest.com because it was the complete package with battery. Even though the battery may not be the best, $42 for the XT40 with confirmed XM-L2 emitters and a battery is a great deal.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtrain said:


> I just dropped in on this light minus battery for $35.71 shipped as an upgrade for my bar mounted securitying 3x cree light. We will see how it goes...
> 
> Highest quality and Cheap SolarStorm XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2 T6 2000lm 4-Mode White Bicycle Light - Black (4 / 6 / 8 x 18650) on sale


I went ahead with one of these sans battery, also. I have a few good batteries lying around that should be able to power this light for awhile, so I'm in no hurry to buy more batteries...especially crappy ones.

I've been using a couple Magicshine 808's for several years, mostly for commuting, but have gotten by with them on the trail. This light should be a nice upgrade for trail riding comparatively speaking, regardless of which emitters mine ships with (hoping for the better emitters, though).


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't have a battery pack with sufficient capacity for a lighthead with ~3A draw and didn't want to play the battery pack lottery, so we went with the FastTech one with the battery case and got some Panasonic 3400's from a separate site (the stated shipping time for a FT order with batteries was ridiculous).


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Got mine today. LED's are definitely XM-L2. Not sure but they might even be U2 bin because the color tint is very white.


Ok, just pulled the trigger sans battery....

From DXSOUL, keep you posted on shipping time, 
SolarStorm XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

GJHS said:


> Ordered mine from GearBest.com because it was the complete package with battery. Even though the battery may not be the best, $42 for the XT40 with confirmed XM-L2 emitters and a battery is a great deal.


Link ? they show not havin it


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Search "xt40" on GearBests site. They spelled SolarStorm wrong. 

-Garry


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

garrybunk said:


> Search "xt40" on GearBests site. They spelled SolarStorm wrong.
> 
> -Garry


Gearbest more reputable than DX or fasttech ?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

C.M.S said:


> Gearbest more reputable than DX or fasttech ?


Certainly cheaper, $52.50 at DXSOUL with battery....


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

C.M.S said:


> Gearbest more reputable than DX or fasttech ?


My first light order was from FastTech. I ordered the Yinding and got not at all what was pictured. The mount was wrong, the connectors, you all know that story. I contacted them and got no where

GearBest I have been dealing with a while now with DashCams and action cams. I have good dealings with them so far with my SJ4000 action cam and have read generally good reviews on other forums. I will say that they seem to offer pretty low prices compared to other sites. I will also say that with my two cameras, I was happy with the quality and legitimacy of the items. I contacted them about the XT40 in XM-L2 U2 and spoke with Dora. She was quick to help and very friendly. I have light coming so we will see, as soon I get it, I will post my rating.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

C.M.S said:


> Link ? they show not havin it


Solarstrom XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2 2200lm 4-Mode 18650 LED Headlamp with 4-18650 Battery Pack-47.86 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com
Coupon code SolarstormXT40
Price $41.99


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry guys I didn't include the coupon for the $41.99 Solarstorm XT40 from GearBest.

It's SolarstormXT40


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Trail walk-thru with XT-40*

While at work today I had some luck and had time to sneak out to do a quick walk through at one of the local trails. Was a really nice day today with temps in the upper 60's F. Lot's of leaf cover on the trails but pretty dry conditions. I was dying to go for a ride but for now I had to settle for a quick after lunch walk through ( ~ 10:30pm ).

Using my mini AA torch to guide me to a good spot on the trail I turned the XT-40 on ( low ). Goodness this thing puts out! Even on low it has more light than the typical single XM-L lamp. The mode levels are space very well IMO. Medium is more light than anyone will typically need and HIGH....all I can say is , "Whoa"!! Very impressive. Could be I was wrong about this lamp not making a good helmet lamp. Most of the light is very forward throwing. People who are looking for more of a flood pattern might be disappointed...however, there is more light and spill on both medium and high to be very useful as a bar lamp.

If someone was to want a little more close in flood it shouldn't be too hard to mod two of the lower reflectors to add a little more flood. As for me I like it the way it is. I'm going to try mounting it on the helmet just for kicks. In my honest opinion though I think it will make an awesome bar lamp but as bright as the forward throw is I'm betting it will light things up a good ways mounted on a helmet as well.

After testing the XT40 I was so stoked I asked bossman if I might call out tomorrow. :smilewinkgrin: Bossman was in a good mood. If no one calls out tomorrow I'm good to go for a sweet full moon ride. Tomorrow night is suppose to be just as warm and just as dry with a full moon begging me to do some major riding. Nothing like a warm fall full moon ride with the sound of crunching leaves under my tires and the smell of wood smoke drifting in the air. I'm almost getting a HO just thinking about it. 

Now if someone calls out tomorrow I'll likely be spewing 4-letter words all night. :yesnod:


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome! Keep us posted on the ride! How's the heatsinking on this light? You torn it apart yet? Does a pill "float" or thread in? Heat pulled to the body well?

Thanks!
-Garry


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've never done all that much night riding, and have never used more than a Gemini Titan on my helmet. But our club is doing night rides now, so I've been debating a bar light and this thread was well-timed. And with the discount code for gearbest, it wasn't hard to convince myself to give this one a shot.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

Last night I was able to do some brightness tests comparing the light to my 3x Securitying lamp. I set my camera on manual and tested both lights on high. Also tested the current draw on the 3 settings:

Low .34A
Med .64A
Hi 1.07A

3x Securitying








Xt40








If you click on the images and go back and forth, you can see that the XT40 is significantly brighter, and in my opinion, has a smother transition from hot spot to flood. Seems like a tighter beam pattern as well. Mine came with XM-L's so you guys that got one with L2's should be even brighter. Hopefully tonight I can get outside to test them, weather has been wet around my house.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Things didn't go like I wanted today. I got called in and besides that the weather took an unexpected turn. No matter. Hopefully I'll get the weekend and next week I have off anyway so, to be continued..

Oh, I forgot to mention that I did do some quick ( 5m ) lux comparisons with some of my other cheap Chinese lamps and the XT40 beat out all of them. I did not however compare it to the Gloworm X2 which will make an interesting test when I get the time. Over the weekend I'll try to get some thermal measurements done as well. I did notice that when I was shining the light back in the woods that the lamp did get quite warm when used in the high mode. Still I'm not going to take the lamp apart to investigate more till I at least get a couple of good rides in.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> Got mine today. LED's are definitely XM-L2. Not sure but they might even be U2 bin because the color tint is very white. Unfortunately I really didn't get a whole lot of time to play with it while at work tonight but I did shine it around a couple times.
> 
> With the four reflectors I really was expecting more of a defined hot spot. While there is a hot spot when looking at a wall pattern the hot spot really expands once it gets beyond the 20 ft. mark. Looks like it will make a pretty nice bar lamp. It is quite bright. Just doing some quick comparisons with some of my other lamps it pretty much looks to beat most of the other Chinese stuff I have although the Hero2 I have ( SSX3 clone ) comes pretty close and might have a tighter hot spot.
> 
> ...


Great initial write up 

I can totally agree about the 100ft spread, look at it in my OP pics, amazing distance beyond the tree!


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

garrybunk said:


> Awesome! Keep us posted on the ride! How's the heatsinking on this light? You torn it apart yet? Does a pill "float" or thread in? Heat pulled to the body well?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Garry


If you guys are getting the same batch as me I think you'll find the heat sink fantastic, only mode it gets hot on is high when stopped...

"Heat concerns

When moving on High the XT40 is warm to the touch, after a fast descent its timid to the touch. Once stationary it gets hot to touch, after around 2-3 minutes it dims down slightly and puts itself into medium mode!

This is great as sometimes I forget to turn onto low when stopping for a mid ride snack etc.

On low and medium modes, both moving and stationary heat remains low.The heatsink appears to work as intended, heating up quickly on high mode and dissipating the heat efficiently when moving, with built in protection once stopped. The above tests have been on the recent balmy 16-18*c nights too, come next weekend riding in single digit figures i'd wager it to run even cooler."


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> While at work today I had some luck and had time to sneak out to do a quick walk through at one of the local trails. Was a really nice day today with temps in the upper 60's F. Lot's of leaf cover on the trails but pretty dry conditions. I was dying to go for a ride but for now I had to settle for a quick after lunch walk through ( ~ 10:30pm ).
> 
> Using my mini AA torch to guide me to a good spot on the trail I turned the XT-40 on ( low ). Goodness this thing puts out! Even on low it has more light than the typical single XM-L lamp. The mode levels are space very well IMO. Medium is more light than anyone will typically need and HIGH....all I can say is , "Whoa"!! Very impressive. Could be I was wrong about this lamp not making a good helmet lamp. Most of the light is very forward throwing. People who are looking for more of a flood pattern might be disappointed...however, there is more light and spill on both medium and high to be very useful as a bar lamp.
> 
> ...


I was awestruck, and still am when riding out with the XT40, mindblowing how much it turns the trails into daylight.

I use it on the bar solely, not tried it on the helmet. Its the first light i've properly felt I can use without a helmet light, on all but the most twisty trails.

I used to run two SSX2 on bar and helmet, then a SSX3 on bar and SSX2 on helmet. Recently i've just been taking out the XT40 on bar.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

capoz77 said:


> Great initial write up
> 
> I can totally agree about the 100ft spread, look at it in my OP pics, amazing distance beyond the tree!


From what I can tell your photo is an accurate representation of what the XT40 can do. Like all photos involving paved surfaces things do tend to look better but yep, this looks like what I was looking at while back in the woods. These things give you your $35 worth and more. Just hope it doesn't over heat while using it.

Right now I'm in my second day of rain. Bummer. Should clear up by the weekend though.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> From what I can tell your photo is an accurate representation of what the XT40 can do. Like all photos involving paved surfaces things do tend to look better but yep, this looks like what I was looking at while back in the woods. These things give you your $35 worth and more. Just hope it doesn't over heat while using it.
> 
> Right now I'm in my second day of rain. Bummer. Should clear up by the weekend though.


Hopefully weather gets good out your way , that light looks highly tempting , although a big part of me wants to go the semi expensive route and pull the trigger on a Gemini Olympia and call it a day !


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

I finally got an email back from DXsoul about them sending me the light with XM-L's instead of L2's. They offered me $5 back and I took it. Anyone ordering from them I would contact them ahead of time and confirm that they have ones with XM-L2 in stock. 

Or for only 7 bucks more than the light only at DXsoul order it from gearbest and get a mystery battery thrown in for fun!


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

garrybunk said:


> Compare your LEDs to this reference page.
> 
> XM-L:
> 
> ...


LED comparisons on the XT40, XML T6 and SSX2







Size comparison



Weight comparison


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Bad News*

I was going to try to take a ride with the XT40 tonight but once again got tied up with chores so for some reason I decided to take the front off the lamp. My plan was to just polish the emitter domes a bit and to buff the reflectors and front lens. Took the front off and got a big surprise. The heat sink arrangement for this lamp is well, putting it mildly, almost non-existent.

The emitters are attached to a MCPCB ( metal-core-printed-circuit-board...for those who don't know what that means.) No problem with the board but it is only able to dissipate heat through four tiny posts that hold the board. No thermal paste or anything else for that matter holds the board in place other than the pressure from the reflectors and the front lens.
These four posts are only about 4mm x 4mm in size. Practically "squat". I would of rather had at least a small lip going all way round but such was not the case. I guess this helps explain why the lamp is so light weight. With this kind of arrangement, no way would I trust to use this lamp to use unless I brought a back-up. I threw some thermal paste on the four posts for the hell of it but with such a small contact area I doubt it's going to make that much of a difference.

When finished I tried to mount the lamp to my helmet. When mounted I noticed that the lamp moved much too easily while on the mount. When I took the lamp back off I noticed that the plastic O-ring mount did not have a rubber insert.  Luckily I had another plastic mount in my parts box but jeez...I think this is a new level for low quality standards. Oh, almost forgot to mention, this lamp doesn't use a typical rubber o-ring to prevent water ingress through the front.  I would think it a good idea to put some clear silicone around the outside edge of the front lens just to be sure. As it is right now, one good rain and it's a goner ( IMO ).


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ well, that's a buzz kill ^^ after some thought I'm going to invest in some Gemini lights . I mean I guess that xt40 might be ok if you rode when dry only and used it in typical chilly fall climate .


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

C.M.S said:


> ^^ well, that's a buzz kill ^^ after some thought I'm going to invest in some Gemini lights . I mean I guess that xt40 might be ok if you rode when dry only and used it in typical chilly fall climate .


I would consider Gloworm instead of Gemini.

The Gloworm X2 3.1 outputs about 1500 lumens. It is priced just a little more than the Gemini Duo, but has output just shy of the Olympia. After introducing the Xera and substituting the XM-L for XM-L2 emitters in the Duo and Olympia, Gemini hasn't done much improvement to their lights, batteries or mounts in the last 12months. Gemini was on the top 3 of my list last winter, but I'd say the competition has left them behind for now.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> *Quote Originally Posted by C.M.S *
> ^^ well, that's a buzz kill ^^ after some thought I'm going to invest in some Gemini lights . I mean I guess that xt40 might be ok if you rode when dry only and used it in typical chilly fall climate .


Yeah, we'll see how it goes. A lot depends on how much current is going through the emitters. The MCPCB is pretty big ( though not thick ) and some heat is picked-up by the metal reflectors. I just wish the contact area connecting to the lamp body was better.

On the upside it feels fine on the helmet. I did some more shine-arounds last night while on the job. From what I can tell the useable distance range is going to be somewhere around 160-200 ft. I'll get a better feel for range when I actually take it for a ride. Shining the lamp around while standing still is fine but nothing substitutes the experience of how well you can see with a lamp unless you are moving.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yeah, we'll see how it goes. A lot depends on how much current is going through the emitters. The MCPCB is pretty big ( though not thick ) and some heat is picked-up by the metal reflectors. I just wish the contact area connecting to the lamp body was better.
> 
> On the upside it feels fine on the helmet. I did some more shine-arounds last night while on the job. From what I can tell the useable distance range is going to be somewhere around 160-200 ft. I'll get a better feel for range when I actually take it for a ride. Shining the lamp around while standing still is fine but nothing substitutes the experience of how well you can see with a lamp unless you are moving.


So is this thing the brightest cheap Chinese light around in a practical size?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

C.M.S said:


> So is this thing the brightest cheap Chinese light around in a practical size?


I don't know if it's the brightest but it's one of the brightest. . . the NiteFire Hero II 
I have ( DX brand SSX3 clone ) comes close but it only uses the xml u2. I still need a really small hex wrench ( 1mm ) to get the front off of the Hero II. If I get that off depending on what I see I might be able to transplant a complete board off of another X3 that is using XM-L2's ( depending of course on which has the better driver ). Beam pattern of the X3's are a little tighter than the XT40's ( which makes for better helmet use ). Still the XT40 puts out a wide conical spot that when held head high illuminates a large area. This means it could make a decent "one lamp" system when mounted on the helmet. Provided of course that there are no major thermal issues which at this point is very questionable.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Does your XT40 look like this from another thread?


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> I don't know if it's the brightest but it's one of the brightest. . . the NiteFire Hero II
> I have ( DX brand SSX3 clone ) comes close but it only uses the xml u2. I still need a really small hex wrench ( 1mm ) to get the front off of the Hero II. If I get that off depending on what I see I might be able to transplant a complete board off of another X3 that is using XM-L2's ( depending of course on which has the better driver ). Beam pattern of the X3's are a little tighter than the XT40's ( which makes for better helmet use ). Still the XT40 puts out a wide conical spot that when held head high illuminates a large area. This means it could make a decent "one lamp" system when mounted on the helmet. Provided of course that there are no major thermal issues which at this point is very questionable.


I'm still in a quest to get my right set up , I ride heavily wooded tight twisty turny trails with plenty of roots and rocky terrain that is high speed at the same time and I asked Jim at action about Gemini's and he said Duo/Xera set up would be more than enough bc I'm a bit worn out trying to figure out all these hundreds of Chinese clones then clones of clones choices .


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GJHS said:


> Does your XT40 look like this from another thread?
> View attachment 937713


Close but not exactly. Different board, different LED's. Since I can't see behind the board I have no idea what is behind it.

@ C.M.S. ; If you can afford the good lights by all means buy them. Since you ride the twisty wooded trails you might want a wider beam coming off the helmet at some point. Right now the X3's are looking good at providing that. I don't doubt an Xera is a nice lamp but it is a single emitter lamp and as such will have a much narrower beam pattern. I have more than a couple single emitter lamps and while I like many of them for certain types of trails I'm not satisfied with the narrow beam patterns. I want something a little wider and a little brighter coming off the helmet ( although not too wide )


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Here ya go













Here's the thread http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/solarstorm-xt30-xt40-anyone-883449.html


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Close but not exactly. Different board, different LED's. Since I can't see behind the board I have no idea what is behind it.
> 
> @ C.M.S. ; If you can afford the good lights by all means buy them. Since you ride the twisty wooded trails you might want a wider beam coming off the helmet at some point. Right now the X3's are looking good at providing that. I don't doubt an Xera is a nice lamp but it is a single emitter lamp and as such will have a much narrower beam pattern. I have more than a couple single emitter lamps and while I like many of them for certain types of trails I'm not satisfied with the narrow beam patterns. I want something a little wider and a little brighter coming off the helmet ( although not too wide )


I'm sure I'll be collecting more and more clones just bc I like collecting things that are cool and highly affordable lol. And I'm pretty darn sure I'll be getting that XT40 ..


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

I've took mine on many wet rides, pretty much rode into a cloud up on one of the peaks here, no issues with water ingress thus far. Temps also seem ok and only gets hot if on high and not moving, once moving its just timid to touch again. 

Does this mean the inside is getting too hot? 

The fact the outer heats up so quickly on high, says to me the heat is making the outer casing quite well.

I may have to take the front off mine, but not sure I want to break anything LOL


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

capoz77 said:


> I've took mine on many wet rides, pretty much rode into a cloud up on one of the peaks here, no issues with water ingress thus far. Temps also seem ok and only gets hot if on high and not moving, once moving its just timid to touch again.
> 
> Does this mean the inside is getting too hot?
> 
> ...


I can't answer your question but at least it's encouraging to hear that someone has one that seems to be holding up.

It could be that the emitters are so under-driven that heat isn't an issue. I'm not a rocket scientist so thermal dynamics is not my field. Regardless I'd feel better if there was a better thermal path to the outer body. In the other thread someone mentioned something about a thermal power-down circuit. When I use mine I'll make note if I see my lamp powering down. I'll also do a 5m lux test ( before and after ) to make note of any loss in luminous output. I may also do some static thermal testing at home to see what happens. Regardless I never test a lamp more than a couple minutes without moving air.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*XT40 trail test*

Did a quick little ride tonight using the XT40 on the helmet ( Gloworm X2 (v3) on the bars ). Turned out to be a cold ride, 45°F which is cold by CMD standards as I hate colder weather.

I rode a short section of mild single track that was pretty much completely covered with leaves but at least the trails were dry so that helped. I have to admit I was pretty impressed with what I was seeing. The XT40 was working very well on the helmet. The size of the lamp is deceiving as it is no more noticeable weight-wise than any other typical single emitter helmet lamp. Matter of fact I would say it is actually lighter!

First thing I wanted to make certain was to make sure the XT40 did the brunt of the work while doing my ride. Most of the ride I only had the X2 set to low ( ~ 300 lumen ). After that most of the time I was only using the low and medium setting on the XT40. Surprisingly the low setting works very well at moderate speeds and the beam pattern was working great regardless of what output level I was using. When I turned the XT40 up to medium mode I pretty much had no problem seeing anything. High level only put more icing on the cake.

I really, really liked the wider conical beam pattern coming off the helmet. When I came to a particular 4-way trail intersection, with all the leaf cover it would of been real hard to pick-up all the trails but the XT40 lit up the whole area well enough for me to see all the choices at one time. This is something that the narrower spot lamps can't do.

Not long after I found a nice trail with a pretty good straight away section. I paced off about 180 ft. At that spot I found a small log ( ~ 10cm diameter ) and laid it on the trail. I wanted to see if I could see that small ( natural ) object at 180 ft. ( 55m ). I tested both the Gloworm and the XT40 separately to see if I could pick-up the top of the log. Both lamps could pick-up the log. The only difference was the XT40 was doing it with a wider beam pattern. Pretty much this confirms the "useable range" of the XT40 that I mentioned in one of my earlier posts. Later when I got back to the parking area I found that when shining the XT40 over a grass field the light will reach much more further. So far I'm liking what I'm seeing.

The trails I were riding were full of twists and turns. The wider beam pattern coming off of the helmet just had me seeing everything, WAY before I had to. This I just had to love.

Obviously riding in the fall has some advantages. There is isn't the same amount of trail-side foliage that can block or reflect back light but on the flip side there is more debris covering the trails making them harder to see. I think this is one of the first rides I've done in the fall at night were I felt completely comfortable in every situation. In the fall the wider beam pattern off the helmet works fantastic.

Tomorrow I'm planning a ride at a park with some sweet 7 miles of roller-coaster type single track. If all goes well it should make for an interesting evaluation / ride.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome CMD, how was the heat situation? Did the light even get hot in the cool weather?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm still waiting on mine from gearbest, but I'm reassured to read this. I'll be using mine as a bar light with a Gemini Titan on my helmet. Night riding for me is a fall activity, which generally means temps below 50, and I'll climb with just the Gemini (or nothing, if the moon is out). The XT40 is for the downhills. The Gemini gives plenty of light for looking through turns, but I'm excited about having the big light for the straightaways and the 2nd light angle. Can't wait!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Continued from Test ride 1*



GJHS said:


> Awesome CMD, how was the heat situation? Did the light even get hot in the cool weather?


I knew someone was going to ask this. While riding I was wearing full gloves so I couldn't tell if the lamp was getting hot or not and it would of been too much of a PITA to remove the gloves. Regardless I need to do a proper thermal test inside under ambient room temp using an infrared thermometer and with a fan to provide moving air. When I do that I'll also take some lux readings just to see how much light output is lost when the lamp heats up. I don't know if I'll test the lamps ability to provide a self thermal power-down because I don't like it when the lamp heats up beyond 125°F ( 51.6°C ). Last thing I want to do is toast the LED's. If there is a thermal ( circuit ) power-down while I'm testing it I'll let you know.

*@ evasive:* You might also consider getting a flood lens for the Titan and running that on the bars with XT40 on the helmet. If you own one of the typical MS helmet mounts you would be good to go. While riding tonight I tried riding with just the XT40 on ( bar lamp off ) just to see what that would be like. Actually worked pretty well but you don't get much light close to the bike that way. I figure with just a small lamp on the bars putting out 300 lumen in a flood pattern you'd be good at seeing stuff close to the bike. Either way the setup you propose will likely work fine. Don't be surprised if you find you only need to run low off the bars most of the time when using the XT40 on the bars.

On a side note I noticed when I got back to the car and took the helmet off that the battery indicator was on the last green led and flashing. This surprised me. I was using my Xeccon 6000mAh Lipo battery and really hadn't been riding that long. To check this out I took the connecters apart and reattached. When I did this the indicators went back to three green leds. I turned the lamp back on and did some more shine-arounds. When finished the lamp was on two leds ( and holding ). Basically what this tells me is that the ( XT40 ) connector doesn't work as well with standard MS type connectors. It works okay but if the connection isn't real tight it will give a false reading with the indicators. ( note, the XT40 comes with a connector that uses the screw-on type sleeve. If it gives me any problems I'll just make my own adapter but for now I'm fine. )


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

That's awesome news , bc I need a lamp like that on my head , SSX2 just doesn't cut it for me .. I'm wondering if one on bar and head would be killer sweet .


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

One on bar and head, well that would be a sight to behold


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> Did a quick little ride tonight using the XT40 on the helmet ( Gloworm X2 (v3) on the bars ). Turned out to be a cold ride, 45°F which is cold by CMD standards as I hate colder weather.
> 
> I rode a short section of mild single track that was pretty much completely covered with leaves but at least the trails were dry so that helped. I have to admit I was pretty impressed with what I was seeing. The XT40 was working very well on the helmet. The size of the lamp is deceiving as it is no more noticeable weight-wise than any other typical single emitter helmet lamp. Matter of fact I would say it is actually lighter!
> 
> *snip*


It just gets better and better 

I find the battery LEDs can drop to one very quickly on my x4 3400mah pack, but I can get another 2- 4hours on my ride without getting the blinking. On getting home batteries tend to be around 3.67volts. I think my cable might be too thin for the high ampage?


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

capoz77 said:


> One on bar and head, well that would be a sight to behold


I'm sure it would be major overkill lol

@ CMD , so you liked the narrow/ flood combo rather than the norm of most folks (flood/narrow )


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

C.M.S said:


> I'm sure it would be major overkill lol
> 
> @ CMD , so you liked the narrow/ flood combo rather than the norm of most folks (flood/narrow )


Not sure what you're asking. (?) What I like depends on the terrain I'm riding but over the years I've generally liked wider beam patterns off the bars and a spot coming off the helmet. Most of that though was based on the limitations of the lighting that was available at the time. Recently though things have changed. More power is now available with bike lighting and that changes things a bit.

Currently I like a bar lamp to have a nice mix of flood and throw. Finding a good bar lamp is pretty easy to do nowadays. As for helmet lighting I still like something that can offer useable throw around 200 ft or more, however I now prefer the beam pattern to be somewhat wider. Not too wide though. Finding the right mix for throw coupled with a moderate beam width with a helmet lamp is not easy to do and requires a bit of extra power. Most higher end lighting being sold now tend to include optics that disperse the light a bit more. While this make them better for the bars it can dilute the throw to a point to where it is not as useful if you choose to mount the lamp to a helmet.

An example of this can be found with both the Gemini and DiNotte lamps. Both the Gemini Olympia and the DiNotte XML-3 have the potential to make excellent helmet lamps as both have outputs over 2000 lumen. The problem is both are using dispersal lenses to spread the beam patterns out more. While this works great while on the bars I would like to see these companies offer a choice of optics, particularly if they could offer something with a little more throw for helmet usage. With a 3-up LED configuration the beam pattern will still be wider than typical single emitter lamps even when using spot optics.

What makes the XT40 work well as a helmet lamp is that it is using a series of small reflectors which tend to provide a medium size conical spot. The more emitters the bigger the spot. Now if we could get the Chinese to power all of those emitters nearer to 3A and use better thermal dispersal design while doing so the output would be even better. Of course if that were the case you would likely have more run time issues but nothing that using a bigger battery couldn't solve. 

Going forward I think it won't be long before you start seeing more lamps outputting 2000 lumen or greater and designed for ultimate helmet lighting. Right now the Lupine Wilma 7 and the Gloworm XS are the only lamps with the right size/weight ratio providing decent output to offer "Premium" helmet lighting. The Wilma succeeds because of the number of emitters it uses and it's sheer power. The Gloworm XS succeeds because it offers a choice of optics with a decent amount of output.

Sorry folks, I couldn't get out to do my planned ride tonight. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*XT40: Trail test #2*

I pulled another ride tonight with the XT40 on the helmet but this time a little longer. Truthfully it was such a nice night I wanted to ride another couple hours but unfortunately I wasn't feeling really well tonight. With this in mind I once again rode my local trails so I could bail out early if needed. With the stomach problems I was having I had to be careful not to over do it. I hate it when stuff like this happens but it is what it is and I had to deal with it.

I did however find a couple good-swoopy-fast sections of trail to ride. This once again enabled me to test the XT40's ability to illuminate my way on some really fast technical sections. Man, I was dodging/hopping roots, ruts and trees as if they weren't there. If it wasn't for the stomach woes I would of been having the time of my life. I think this is the first time I've ever rode these sections at night with this much confidence and comfort. I almost felt like I was riding during the day. The XT40 on the helmet had me seeing all the best lines even before I could get to the turns. As a result I was pushing the same speed I might normally ride in the day. Too bad my _mojo_ just wasn't there to help me out tonight. With the stomach discomfort I was experiencing and lack of energy I just had to call it quits early and limp slowly back to the car. Crap I hate when this stuff happens.

Some after thoughts; I didn't see the lamp heating up too much and it was a balmy 65°F night. Compared to the Gloworm X2 they were both about the same temperature.

Tomorrow is looking good for a ride. I just hope I feel better. For some reason the change of seasons always throws my insides for a loop. Usually takes me a couple weeks to acclimate to the time and change in temperatures. Funny too, just when I was getting used to the cold we had a warm day.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

I finally made it out with mine last night and used it as a bar light with an x2 as a helmet light. My ride consisted of a 1 hour climb up a logging road, 30 minute high speed decent, and then about a 30 minute XC trail back out to the car. I ran it on low up the logging road and ran both lights on high for the decent and trail out. It worked well as a bar light but I think I want something with a little more light around the front tire. My next night ride I am going to try the XT40 as a helmet light and my Securitying 3x with the wide angle lens on the bars.

I also spun the Chinese light roulette wheel again and ordered another XT40 off of gearbest. Hopefully this one comes with XM-L2's as advertised. It will be interesting to compare to my current one with XM-L's.


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

I had a SSX2 go out on me last night on a ride. Luckily, I got it on Amazon and got a refund, so I pulled the trigger on the XT40 from GearBest. I am happy on the upgrade!

Ended up being a bad battery and could replace, but would rather upgrade. I don't know why we are all so hooked on this game of roulette. My SSX2 lasted all of 2 rides. Hopefully this XT40 is the real deal.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

@mtrain did you try pointing it down slightly, I find front wheel coverage good when bar mounted?


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

capoz77 said:


> @mtrain did you try pointing it down slightly, I find front wheel coverage good when bar mounted?


I played around with it at a couple of different angles. I don't think it is a bad choice for a bar light, I just think I was used to more spread from my previous light. After Cat said it wasn't too heavy to use as a helmet light, I plan on trying it there on my next ride as I feel that is the more important light if you are running a 2 light setup (1 bar / 1 head).


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

What battery are U all using w/ this. I know the supplied battery can't run this for too long.

Just curious.

I did buy one of these real cheap $15 6 cell clone batteries. It worked as planned but only lasted about a year which I figured isn't too bad considering price. The MAH stated 6600 but I'm guessing w/ a 2hr run time when new on a Dinotte XML-3 it's reallt 4000 MAH.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mtrain said:


> I played around with it at a couple of different angles. I don't think it is a bad choice for a bar light, I just think I was used to more spread from my previous light. After Cat said it wasn't too heavy to use as a helmet light, I plan on trying it there on my next ride as I feel that is the more important light if you are running a 2 light setup (1 bar / 1 head).


I can see why you might not like it as a bar light because the full beam doesn't hit the ground ( when aimed straight ahead ) for at least 10-15 ft. Still there is ample spill close in to see but some people like more light close in.

If you are into modding the lamp you could buy a couple small flashlight flood lenses and mount them over the two lower reflectors. That would get you more close in light but kill some of the throw. IMO the better option is to just use a lamp like a Duo clone on the bars with the XT40 on the lid. The Gloworm X2 ( v3 ) I use on the bars has excellent coverage in front of the bike but then again it is a much better lamp and is likely using better optics.

Right now this is how I am using the *XT40 and Gloworm combo: ( *bars/helmet )

1) for slow to medium speeds, straight moderate trails; GW on low, XT40 off or on low.

2) for medium speed or curvy moderate trails; GW on low, XT40 low or medium.

3) for faster trails with more technical features; GW on medium, XT40 on medium

4) for running the all-out gauntlet; GW on medium to high, XT40 high

When riding unknown trails or trails where I'm not sure of conditions I will run more light than usual.

Right now I am running the Xeccon batteries I have. The *Lipo battery ( *not available anymore AFAIK ) is 6000mah the other one is a 4-cell Li-ion using Panasonic 3400 cells. This makes it a 6800mah battery.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

@CMD , what's the beam width like on the x2 v3 ? I have a 2014 Olyimpia on order and may get the x2 over the Duo .


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

C.M.S said:


> @CMD , what's the beam width like on the x2 v3 ? I have a 2014 Olyimpia on order and may get the x2 over the Duo .


I can't speak much about the Duo haven't not seen one in person but like the GWX2 it is using optics. I think the Gloworms might have a slight advantage because the people who run the operation have painstakingly tried to innovate to improve the product. That said the Gemini people were the first to incorporate the variable 10-level sub-menu. Gloworm also does this now as well but Gloworm has strived to find the better optics, even to the point of altering the lamp to accommodate the optics.

When you buy a Gloworm X2 the lamp comes with a spot and wider medium flood optic. This provides a nice over all beam pattern coming off the bars. You can also buy the GW optics separately if you desire to change the beam pattern. I've never used the spot/spot set-up myself except on the older versions. When I picked up the newer version (3) I was so pleased with the stock set-up I decided to leave it alone.

Beam patterns of the Gloworm X2 ( v3 ) are available on the MTBR 2015 review. It produces a nice even beam pattern and illuminates well both close in to the bike and far away. As for the Gemini Duo, I've never heard anyone who owned one complain that they didn't like the beam pattern.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

C.M.S said:


> I'm sure I'll be collecting more and more clones just bc I like collecting things that are cool and highly affordable lol. And I'm pretty darn sure I'll be getting that XT40 ..


Mine just arrived, crazy bright in the house....

edit: def XM-L2 according to this, File:Creexm-l2.jpg - Flashlight Wiki


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

patski said:


> Mine just arrived, crazy bright in the house....


I still might get one , but I have the Gemini Olympia on the way .


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

patski said:


> Mine just arrived, crazy bright in the house....
> edit: def XM-L2 according to this, File:Creexm-l2.jpg - Flashlight Wiki


Couple of notes, playing in the garage hooked it up to my Amazon 6 cell battery, in 5 mins only two battery indicator lights were lit, after 15 mins only one. Hope to test it longer term tonight.

My son just bought these lights for his Jeep, the XT shocked him with it's brightness, even brighter with more throw than the Truck Lights.

The switch goes from OFF->LOW->Med->HI->OFF... no way to dim it without turning it off.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

patski said:


> Couple of notes, playing in the garage hooked it up to my Amazon 6 cell battery, in 5 mins only two battery indicator lights were lit, after 15 mins only one. Hope to test it longer term tonight.
> 
> My son just bought these lights for his Jeep, the XT shocked him with it's brightness, even brighter with more throw than the Truck Lights.
> 
> *The switch goes from OFF->LOW->Med->HI->OFF... no way to dim it without turning it off.*


Yes, off is included in the UI. Double click the switch fast enough after Hi and you never see the off mode. Takes a while to get used to but after you do you will find that it's not as bad as you might think.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

For those in the UK, this is the chap I bought my XT40 off, XML-U2 version, proper battery box, decent cells, and a quality charger,

The chargers sell for around £35, batteries £18 a pair, so its a good deal for the retina burning XT40

Solarstorm XT40 XM-L2, battery case/holder, charger, NCR18650B, genuine UK | eBay


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Was looking at the DX site and found these two links

Link A: SolarStorm XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2 T6 2000lm

Link B: SolarStorm XT40 4-LED 3300lm

So confusing, looks to be very similar. One light has XM-L2-T6 and 2000lm (real or otherwise), while the second one is XML-U2 and saying 3000lmb (real or otherwise)

Can someone tell me what the differences are between these two. Does on light really have 50% more lm. I take it the lm rating on both lamps is exaggerated.

Editing to ask about batteries required for these lights. I am use to my Dinotte lights with a built battery pack. What is required for the Solarstorm lights.

Thanks in advance for the feedback.
J


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

rideitall said:


> Was looking at the DX site and found these two links
> 
> Link A: SolarStorm XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2 T6 2000lm
> 
> ...


I bought one from the first link and I got a light with XM-L U2's. It is still a great light but not what was advertised. DX gave me a $5 discount, which seemed like a better option than paying to send it back. I run mine with a cheapo amazon 8 cell battery and I get around 2.5 hours on high.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mtrain said:


> I bought one from the first link and I got a light with XM-L U2's. It is still a great light but not what was advertised. DX gave me a $5 discount, which seemed like a better option than paying to send it back. I run mine with a cheapo amazon 8 cell battery and I get around 2.5 hours on high.


Mine was bought with the first link as well. Mine is using XM-L2's. Took longer to get to me than I expected seeing it was supposed to be shipped from USA.

As for the discrepancies in the ads concerning lumen output and current output; My opinion is that the driver should be the same ..BUT....D/X is known for advertising lamps that are sold as "lamp only" with lower output ( as listed in the ad ). I don't know if this is an actual truth or just advertising BS but I have to mention it. I extremely doubt that the XM-L u2 version is going to be in the 3000 lumen range. Likely it is more like 1500 lumen but this is just my guess as I don't have the other version.

About getting the wrong lamp; If D/X sends me the wrong lamp they will either pay to have it shipped back ( email me a paid for shipping label ) or just refund me the cost of the lamp. If they don't I will go directly to PayPal and deal with them to get my money back. I will not accept being sent the wrong item. Bad enough that you have to wait a month and maybe get something that doesn't work that great anyway. You should at least get what you ordered.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

mtrain said:


> I bought one from the first link and I got a light with XM-L U2's. It is still a great light but not what was advertised. DX gave me a $5 discount, which seemed like a better option than paying to send it back. I run mine with a cheapo amazon 8 cell battery and I get around 2.5 hours on high.


A few of us just purchased the XT40 from Gearbest. Has anyone done any testing on the batteries that shipped with them? I'm wondering if I should be looking for a replacement battery. Would be nice to have a battery that can run the XT40 on high for a couple of hours.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

dirtyjack said:


> A few of us just purchased the XT40 from Gearbest. Has anyone done any testing on the batteries that shipped with them? I'm wondering if I should be looking for a replacement battery. Would be nice to have a battery that can run the XT40 on high for a couple of hours.


Is the connector on the XT40 a standard connector, that most battery packs will work with. Not certain on what to get for a battery set. I'm in Canada and have seen threads where folks ordered battery packs from Lightmalls.

Will the XT40 work with other batteries other than the 18650, so long as the they are 8.4v?

A couple of options: 8.4v 10000mah with 4 x 26650 or 8.4v 12000mah with 8 x 18650

Are these battery packs ok, cheap ****??? I have seen single 18650 batteries go for as much as $15-$18. So many options, so confusing.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Mine was bought with the first link as well. Mine is using XM-L2's. Took longer to get to me than I expected seeing it was supposed to be shipped from USA.


Mine came from the USA warehouse in HK.

International Bridge, Track Shipment


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I ride an SS so I don't have to remember which gear I'm in, now I have to remember what light setting I'm on??!?!?

Sheeeit. 



Cat-man-do said:


> Yes, off is included in the UI. Double click the switch fast enough after Hi and you never see the off mode. Takes a while to get used to but after you do you will find that it's not as bad as you might think.





patski said:


> Couple of notes, playing in the garage hooked it up to my Amazon 6 cell battery, in 5 mins only two battery indicator lights were lit, after 15 mins only one. Hope to test it longer term tonight.
> 
> My son just bought these lights for his Jeep, the XT shocked him with it's brightness, even brighter with more throw than the Truck Lights.
> 
> The switch goes from OFF->LOW->Med->HI->OFF... no way to dim it without turning it off.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

rideitall said:


> Is the connector on the XT40 a standard connector, that most battery packs will work with. Not certain on what to get for a battery set. I'm in Canada and have seen threads where folks ordered battery packs from Lightmalls.
> 
> Will the XT40 work with other batteries other than the 18650, so long as the they are 8.4v?
> 
> ...


I don't think there are any 5000mah 26650 cells in existence. I think they usually run upto 4000mah or so but most likely 3500 or so.
so that 10000mah pack is probably not real 10000.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

car bone said:


> I don't think there are any 5000mah 26650 cells in existence. I think they usually run upto 4000mah or so but most likely 3500 or so.
> so that 10000mah pack is probably not real 10000.


How does it work with 4 or 6 or 8 x 18650 individual batteries making up a pack. The 18650 seem to range from 2000mah to 3400mah per cell, so what happens when they are combined together? Is is 3400mah x number of cells to get total mah. So If the XT40 draws 2800mah and 4 x 3400mah cells are used, one would get somewhere near 4 hours at that draw?


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

rideitall said:


> How does it work with 4 or 6 or 8 x 18650 individual batteries making up a pack. The 18650 seem to range from 2000mah to 3400mah per cell, so what happens when they are combined together? Is is 3400mah x number of cells to get total mah. So If the XT40 draws 2800mah and 4 x 3400mah cells are used, one would get somewhere near 4 hours at that draw?


It depends of how many cells are in parallel and how many are in series. One doubles the voltage keeping the capacity, and one doubles the capacity keeping the same voltage. and 2 in series 2 in parallel does both, double capacity, double the voltage compared to one cell.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

and also it depends on how the light and the leds and the drivers are wired up, I mean that dictates what voltage battery you need. But almost all bike lights runs on 7.4/8.4v it seems.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Ok, so in the case of the XT40, it does come with the case, just no batteries. Does anyone know how 4 x 18650 is setup? Per what carbone identified is it 2 in series 2 in parallel does both, double capacity, double the voltage compared to one cell.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> About getting the wrong lamp; If D/X sends me the wrong lamp they will either pay to have it shipped back ( email me a paid for shipping label ) or just refund me the cost of the lamp. If they don't I will go directly to PayPal and deal with them to get my money back. I will not accept being sent the wrong item. Bad enough that you have to wait a month and maybe get something that doesn't work that great anyway. You should at least get what you ordered.


Cat,

Now you are making me regret settling for a $5 discount. Have you had experience / success in receiving the wrong item from one of the Chinese outfits and either getting your money back or returning the item at their expense?


----------



## jeanphi500 (Nov 5, 2014)

Had the (very recent) experience with DX sending me XM-L based X2 instead of XM-L2.

After a couple of emails, they agreed to take it and pay it back.
They reimbursed both light AND shipment cost.

But the price of the shipment cannot be more than half the price of the wrong item.

Anyway, I found it faire from them (they also proposed a discount of 10$ if I was going to keep the light).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mtrain said:


> Cat,
> 
> Now you are making me regret settling for a $5 discount. Have you had experience / success in receiving the wrong item from one of the Chinese outfits and either getting your money back or returning the item at their expense?


Well, actually, no but I have heard of others doing it. It wouldn't surprise me though that if they see you are a regular returning customer ( and you raise a big enough stink ) that they tell you to just keep the item while they send you the wanted item or return your money.

I've had D/X send me an item that didn't fit the specifications ( on the ad ) but I couldn't say anything because I was suppose to review the item ( and it was provided without cost ). That's the thing about the Chinese websites; If you order an item and they run out of stock, they will send you a replacement of the next closest item. The only way to prevent this is to specify ( when you place the order ) "Do not substitute " if out of stock ( or , "do not back order" if out of stock.)

Some of the websites when you get to the payment page they have a window where you can add additional or shipping instructions. This is where you would write in your requirements. Whatever you write, don't get fancy. Some English words/phases don't translate well into Chinese.

Don't feel bad. I had to learn the hard way too.


----------



## jeanphi500 (Nov 5, 2014)

Cat-man-do: How did you become a reviewer for DX?

Thx


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

rideitall said:


> Is the connector on the XT40 a standard connector, that most battery packs will work with. Not certain on what to get for a battery set. I'm in Canada and have seen threads where folks ordered battery packs from Lightmalls.
> 
> Will the XT40 work with other batteries other than the 18650, so long as the they are 8.4v?
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the connectors will be like. I do have a bunch or male/female sets of the standard Magicshine type round connectors.

I'm more interested in anyone's experience with the batteries that Gearbest ships with the XT40.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Still waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

car bone said:


> I don't think there are any 5000mah 26650 cells in existence. I think they usually run upto 4000mah or so but most likely 3500 or so.
> so that 10000mah pack is probably not real 10000.


Actually recently true 5200mAh cells have appeared on the market - tested here. Available in the US here, China here (note: the "IMR 30A" cell was tested and pretty much found to be a standard cell and not a high drain cell - still a good one). Not sure which manufacturer is making the actual cell used, but it sells under a few reputable brands.

-Garry


----------



## marmick (Mar 22, 2014)

dirtyjack said:


> ...
> I'm more interested in anyone's experience with the batteries that Gearbest ships with the XT40.


I just received two in from Gearbest. I'm going to try and do a run time test tonight (or maybe Saturday). I'll post the results here.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

marmick said:


> I just received two in from Gearbest. I'm going to try and do a run time test tonight (or maybe Saturday). I'll post the results here.


Looked the XT40 from Gearbest, from what I gather from their spec shown (Battery : 8.4V 4800mAh battery pack - 4 x 18650 battery (Included)), it would be 4 x 2400mah batties, given the price likely unprotected, no name batteries.

I went the other route and purchased the like without the battery good or bad I purchased the XT40 from DX, with the higher lumen and current rating, hopefully that works out. I also ordered a set of KeepPower 3400mah protected batteries.

When all this stuff arrives I can advise on how the light functions as compared to my Dinotte sets (XML-3 and a first gen 1200+ dual quad) and light burn time with the battery set.

Hopefully the wait is not too long.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*how to tell different leds apart*

Saw the post below this thread, which helped me understand the led changes over the last little bit. The question now is how to tell each of these apart? Here is the entry from the linked thread.

Hi Fobfather. The XM-L evolution is going like this from 2010. Most were like stunned mulletts when they first witnessed the Seoul Semiconductor SSC P7 in 2010 popularized by the MJ-808 - TiGeo hasn't quite recovered yet.

2011 saw the leap to Cree XM-L T6 > XM-L U2 > XM-L U2 0D (not mainstream but brighter than the standard U2). As we expect the next step to be XM-L U3 this bin has been outshouted by the all new XM-L2 annouced late last year. XM-L2 T6 was spawned (first product to have this was the S12 Two back in March 2013 then the Sogn 900 right after that and is current with the SSX2s and 3s etc) > next up is XM-L2 U2 found in new Gloworms since over a month ago and you may see something from Xeccon in the form of XM-L2 U3.

Just see who's getting the best model in terms of build quality. There seem to be quite a mix of grade and parts especially when it's all supposed to be manufactured at by Shenzhen Mingxiao Technology CO., LTD. Aiming for XM-L2 is probably the best idea.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> Actually recently true 5200mAh cells have appeared on the market - tested here. Available in the US here, China here (note: the "IMR 30A" cell was tested and pretty much found to be a standard cell and not a high drain cell - still a good one). Not sure which manufacturer is making the actual cell used, but it sells under a few reputable brands.
> 
> -Garry


That was above my paygrade there.

But I've been cruising the flashlight forums for over 2 months now and for the general customer it seems you can get get 4000mah 26650 and thats it pretty much. the upside of 26650 is higher continous amp draw (hey they are physically bigger) but most likely you will get 3500mah. and yeah sure there might be real 5000 ones but how are you supposed to get these and how are you supposed to verify they are the real deal.

No money is spent on the 26650 format because if it were these would be be 7-8000mah or so. Panasonic isn't even making them at all.

BUUUUUT I see that the demand has risen substantially and within a year these (good 26650) will actually be good. But for now I would stick with 18650 because thats where the money is, so these will be high performance.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

rideitall said:


> Saw the post below this thread, which helped me understand the led changes over the last little bit. The question now is how to tell each of these apart? Here is the entry from the linked thread.
> 
> Hi Fobfather. The XM-L evolution is going like this from 2010. Most were like stunned mulletts when they first witnessed the Seoul Semiconductor SSC P7 in 2010 popularized by the MJ-808 - TiGeo hasn't quite recovered yet.
> 
> ...


IMO the recent "advances" in xml2 techonlogy ove the years are not that profound imo. since they can puch lumens with better bins and so on ON THE BEHALF of spectrum. this is pretty much a zero sum game. You are shifting the spectrum around to get the most lumens since this is not linear from xrays to infra red. if it were they would all have the exact same amount of "Power emmited as light"

sure the bins separate the leds, because some are not upto the best spec, these get labeled lover bins. Lower efficiency per watt and so on, these are seconds pretty much (but usable).

You know how they make the best intel processors and the lowest grade ones?? all start out as the best ones, but during production some wafers don't turn out as good as the "reference best one/best possible" so these have cores turned off and lower mhz, but they are still the same chip, just not completely functional, otherwise they would have all been the most expensive processor. But only like 5% is that good, the rest gets "binned" accordingly, maybe 2.4ghz and 2 core because thats all thats working on that chip. so they sell it as a that. But when created it started out as a max ghz chip 4 core, hyperthreading.

Its the same with leds. this is how they bin them.

I mean the best highest luymens leds today are much bluer than like 2 years ago. much higher lumen too but that lumen rating does jack ****. since its all blue, its monochromatic, the gain is monochromatic. looks good on paper, does nothing in real life!

Now metal halide 400-600-1000w lights these are (some are at least) continous spectrum from uv to ir like the sun. if these gain lumens they gain efficiency. You can get extreme liumens per watt if you just put out 2 spikes of light where the lumens are measured (lumens are measured like the human eye sees it, non linear), most animals sees green much better then us and most plants only use narrow spectrums of uv, red and blue light, shina monstly green light on them and they wont grow (like regular halogens), still high lumens. It does jack ****.

So don't bee fooled by these higher lumen binnings and all that ****. Because its not very useful to humans.

just get the things you want and drive em to the amount of light you want. its mostly a zero sum game anyway with the diodes.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

car bone said:


> It depends of how many cells are in parallel and how many are in series. One doubles the voltage keeping the capacity, and one doubles the capacity keeping the same voltage. and 2 in series 2 in parallel does both, double capacity, double the voltage compared to one cell.


Which is preferable then? as would the double voltage last longer anyway, making them effectively the same? always confuses me.

Any idea how the Solar Storm battery box runs the batteries?


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Using the official solar storm battery box...










With four 18650 3.7v 3400 mah... (dont know whether serial/parra?)










On a 2.5 hour ride with a mix of high/medium i'm left with 3.76 volts in each cell, from a fully charged volt of 4.19 volts,










so 0.43 volts used. In effect I could do another 2.5 hour night ride and still have 3.33 volts on getting home.

So I think the above 18650 3400 setup is decent and cheap, and will easily give 5 hours on medium/high, if not more? The lowest you could take the cells is 3 volts right?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...^^^...Yes, pretty much . For a battery to be 8.4 volts it has to be configured 2S/2P so that is why you have two cells up and two down. One of the advantages of a battery box is that if you wanted to you could carry two extra cells for back-up. If you ran the batteries down you could stop, take the batteries out and drop in only two cells, one up, one down. Provided they don't move ( with two spaces empty) you would have enough power for a couple more hours on low to medium output levels. Just be sure not to run two full cells with two almost dead cells as that would be very bad for the cells. I don't own one of these holders but in theory it should work.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I own the same case ( the Pannova) and yes it works that way on just two cells. And like Cat says, do NOT mix cells of different voltage levels! (Few hundredths of a volt different is ok.) And also do not mix cells of different capacity nor different age.

-Garry


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Will be fun playing with the new gear when it arrives.


----------



## marmick (Mar 22, 2014)

*Battery run times from Gearbest*



dirtyjack said:


> A few of us just purchased the XT40 from Gearbest. Has anyone done any testing on the batteries that shipped with them? I'm wondering if I should be looking for a replacement battery. Would be nice to have a battery that can run the XT40 on high for a couple of hours.


Alright, I tested both lights and batteries that I received from Gearbest, both on high and medium settings. Some things to note; both lights only showed 2 of 3 bars lit when fully charged and quickly dropped to 1 bar after a few minutes. Also, the single bar started flashing about 10 minutes before the lights turned off.

I believe both lights came with XM-L2's as the back plate is white, and not green.

High Setting
Light #1: 1:10
Light #2: 1:08

Med Setting
Light #1: 2:15
Light #2: 2:04

The batteries perform better than the battery I received with my MJ-880 clone, but I'm guessing I'll probably end up getting new batteries at some point if the lights seem to hold up. I haven't had time to run the lights on low setting yet.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks CMD and Garry, the x2 spare battery trick is good to know 

@marmick mine reads 1 bar from time to time, very soon after setting off with four fully charged batteries, yet I always get home to the same as usual 3.7 ish volts after a few hours out. I think in my case it could be the wire is too thin on the battery box to handle the volts the XT40 needs, or the connection isn't 100%. Doenst seem to impact it in any way other than thinking the batteries are lower than they are. 

Do you know at what low volt point the flashing would occur on an 18650?


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

capoz77 said:


> Do you know at what low volt point the flashing would occur on an 18650?


It depends. Some cells can be discharged down to 2.5v and some don't go that low at all. and some cells has a larger voltage drop when you draw lots of amps from them. also low temps will decrease capacity quite a lot.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

The battery box that comes with the Solarstorm lights also has a plug in for recharging. Do you ever use it, or do you use you external charger (XTAR) to ensure the batteries are charged properly. 

I guess you could try charging in the box, then measure the charge with the XTAR charger to see what the battery box charger is doing. 

Are the Torchy batteries protected or unprotected cells. What are the pros and cons on using one or the other.

I am learning more on batteries and lights than I thought I would need to know to get a good yest less expensive light solution.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Unprotected cells are good for batterypacks where you have an external protection circuit that monitors the batteries. Then you may not want a second protection circuit that might do cutoffs at places you don't want. 

Protected cells are good for stand alone operation, like dumb cheap lights that takes one or 2 cells, so you can't overcharge/overdischarge them (also the protection usually limits how many amps you can draw from one cell, to prevent explosions). 

You can still use unprotected cells in most quality lights since these shut down at a certain voltage, and good chargers don't overcharge them and so on. Only some chemistries of cells needs protection circuits, some are safer and don't explode and some are simply impossible to overcharge, at least thats what I've heard. look it up on batteryuniversity.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice explanation car bone 

@rideitall Torchys are unprotected, I like the idea if i'm out, with a puncture say, in the middle of no where, i'd prefer my lights to keep on running at lower volts to get me home with some visability, as opposed to protected being too keen and putting me in the dark. 

I've not seen the plug in for recharging? Is this simply using the normal connection wire, but putting a charger in it?


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

car bone said:


> It depends. Some cells can be discharged down to 2.5v and some don't go that low at all. and some cells has a larger voltage drop when you draw lots of amps from them. also low temps will decrease capacity quite a lot.


Ok cheers, i'll try and keep above 3v, which would be x3 nightrides in a row without a charge which is pretty unlikely anyway lol


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

capoz77 said:


> ....mine reads 1 bar from time to time, very soon after setting off with four fully charged batteries, yet I always get home to the same as usual 3.7 ish volts after a few hours out. I think in my case it could be the wire is too thin on the battery box to handle the volts the XT40 needs, or the connection isn't 100%. Doenst seem to impact it in any way other than thinking the batteries are lower than they are. ...


I'm going to share some knowledge I've learn over the years when dealing with torches. Torches, like battery holders are designed to hold loose cells. Electrical continuity is maintained by pressure applied by the springs and contacts used in the device. For one cell you have two contact points ( + and - ). In a 4-cell holder this is multiplied by a factor of four. Basically this is a "friction contact" set-up. It works but is not as electrically efficient as a source voltage connected with soldered connections. Without soldered connections ( as used in typical battery packs ) there is going to be minute voltage drops at each of the points of contact with the batteries. Over time oxidation will also add to the problem and the voltage drops across each POC will increase ( unless the contacts are gold this is always an issue ).

Regardless of what I just said there's nothing wrong with using a battery cell holder. Worst case scenario you might lose a couple minutes of run time. A tip I learned from torch use is to keep the contacts free of oxidation; Buy a couple of the large ( 1" x 2" ) erasers. Rub these on the device contacts ( and loose cell contacts ). Notice how the surfaces begin to shine. You can also use liquid metal cleaner ( with Q-tip ) which also works very well. I know this makes a difference because when using just one cell ( with torches ) I could tell I was getting a brighter output. This won't happen with a 4-cell holder since the added voltage is higher but it can't hurt to make things a little more efficient. ( I suggest doing this maybe once a month during the riding season )

All said this is one of the reasons I prefer soldered battery packs but then again I'm picky about some things. Still the advantage of a cell holder is that you can switch out cells anytime and if your holder is designed for easy access you can carry extra cells for back-up while on a ride. 
You can use only two cells for back-up and that will work but just keep in mind two cells ( in series ) will have limited current draw capabilities. Use just the lower power levels and you should have enough run time for a couple more hours ( @ ~ 700 lm or < ).


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I received my XT40 from Gearbest 20 days after ordering. It came with a softpack battery in a plastic shrink-wrap. I compared it to the Yinding Duo clone, here's how they both look on high.

Yinding


XT40


I'll give the battery it's run-through on tonight's ride. It came with a connector that fits my other MS-type connectors, but it also has a threaded barrel lock. I'll carry a spare battery tonight so I can see how long it lasts on high.


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, very nice. Should be receiving mine any day. I have a Yinding clone as well. Moving that to the helmet to make room for the XT40 on the bars. Such a big difference, makes me want to order another XT40 for the helmet!


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Received mine today 22 days after ordering from FastTech. The LEDs are XM-L2, as there are two bonding wires coming off of each. I'm very impressed with how light the unit is compared to my significantly heavier 3x unit. The battery case seems to be very well constructed, but I hate that there is also a USB cable in addition to the magicshine compatible one. Safe to just cut that off an tape it? As for the light itself, I'll have to test it outside to see what it really does. Super bonus alert: "strobe" feature is actually a quick pulse instead of a dizzying strobe. This bumps the usefulness of the light up significantly for commuting.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I ran the XT40 on my handlebars last night. The battery lasted 1 hr 15 min on high. The indicator lights dropped from 3 to 2 a minute after I plugged it in, then quickly dropped to one light, then started flashing as it ran low. As the voltage dropped, the light dimmed and actually started flashing dimly before I swapped it onto a Geoman battery that I had charged, at least I thought it was charged, but it quickly went to one indicator and ran dimly for the rest of the ride.

So, I am in the market for a good quality 6-cell pack. Suggestions?


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

dirtyjack said:


> i received my xt40 from gearbest 20 days after ordering. It came with a softpack battery in a plastic shrink-wrap. I compared it to the yinding duo clone, here's how they both look on high.
> 
> Yinding
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

dirtyjack said:


> I ran the XT40 on my handlebars last night. The battery lasted 1 hr 15 min on high. The indicator lights dropped from 3 to 2 a minute after I plugged it in, then quickly dropped to one light, then started flashing as it ran low. As the voltage dropped, the light dimmed and actually started flashing dimly before I swapped it onto a Geoman battery that I had charged, at least I thought it was charged, but it quickly went to one indicator and ran dimly for the rest of the ride.
> 
> So, I am in the market for a good quality 6-cell pack. Suggestions?


You thought about a battery box, with four 18650's, plenty of juice for 2-3 rides.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't expect to receive a battery that would last much longer than an hour with this unit. That's why I went with the battery box & separate cells option.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok my XT40 arrived from GearBest today and the battery is charging. I will try to get to a trail and at least take some real camera photos of the SolarStorm XT40 XM-L2 vs the SolarStorm X3 XM-L2 and maybe add in the Yinding XML just for fun. I will use the MTBR camera settings. So far, I can say both the XT40 and the X3 are super bright. I'm curious to see if the XT40 throws as far as the X3. I am posting my pictures here and on the X3 thread in case someone is only following one thread.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

capoz77 said:


> You thought about a battery box, with four 18650's, plenty of juice for 2-3 rides.


I just re-read the OP and I think I will go that route. I can source the charger and batteries in the US, but I can't find any sources for the battery box other than China. Are there any other options similar to the Solarstorm box?

Showing my limited knowledge of batteries, if I use unprotected cells, will the light shut down before discharging the batteries completely?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Use of unprotected cells in series is not wise. The new Solarstorm battery box says it has protection, but it won't be protection for each individual cell (and it's rated low voltage protection is at 2.5v which is far too low to be safe even for cells rated to 2.5v). 

No other source for that battery box has been found in the US that I am aware of.

-Garry


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

garrybunk said:


> Use of unprotected cells in series is not wise. The new Solarstorm battery box says it has protection, but it won't be protection for each individual cell (and it's rated low voltage protection is at 2.5v which is far too low to be safe even for cells rated to 2.5v).
> 
> No other source for that battery box has been found in the US that I am aware of.
> 
> -Garry


So I'll need protected cells then? Something like this?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, but in the US I'd support BLF member RMM's store Mountain Electronics. I get my orders across the US in 3 days. Cheaper too.

16650 - 18650

-Garry


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

garrybunk said:


> Use of unprotected cells in series is not wise. The new Solarstorm battery box says it has protection, but it won't be protection for each individual cell (and it's rated low voltage protection is at 2.5v which is far too low to be safe even for cells rated to 2.5v).
> 
> No other source for that battery box has been found in the US that I am aware of.
> 
> -Garry


I just noticed that the OP is running unprotected cells. Wondering if the protected cells may not fit the case.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

dirtyjack said:


> I just noticed that the OP is running unprotected cells. Wondering if the protected cells may not fit the case.


You can get away with unprotected if you know when to change them out on long rides .
As in , don't let your light run all the way down , and besides the battery box has it's own protection circuit I believe .


----------



## J273 (Apr 12, 2009)

Im running the same setup:

XT40
VP2 charger
SS Battery box
Torchy 3400mAh 3.7v cells.

With the vp2 charger, What volts do i charge the cells at 3.6v or 3.8v?

Thanks


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Use 3.6v for standard 4.2v max voltage batteries. 3.8v is used for 4.35v max voltage batteries. 

-Garry


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*Solarstorm XT40 at DX*

For those of you that ordered the Solarstorm XT40 from DX or DX Soul, did it come with the battery case (hardshell) or just the bag to carry the battery case.

Some of the sellers Fasttech specifically mention the hardshell battery compartment while others like DX simply reference the case (1 x 18650 battery pack case (50cm).

In the two pictures on the DX site the bag looks to have the case inside but does not definitively show it.

Waiting for might lights to show up, but wondering if I should also be looking to order the case as well.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

C.M.S said:


> You can get away with unprotected if you know when to change them out on long rides .
> As in , don't let your light run all the way down , and besides the battery box has it's own protection circuit I believe .


Lots of confusing information. So why buy a PC box if you don't trust the circuit?


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

You'd probably be fine so long as you are very careful to only use matched cells (same capacity, same discharge characteristics, same age, etc. . .). The box's protection circuit SHOULD keep you from over-discharging / charging (though I wouldn't charge them in the box). I still don't like the spec of 2.5v low voltage cut-off. That's too low for many cells and is still not good for the ones that are rated that low (it's the bottom end of the safe range). I would like to hear someone's test of this box about where it really cuts off. 3v would have been much better. 

BTW - long protected cells fit fine in my Pannova case. I would expect they fit this new case but we can't know for sure until someone tests it. 

-Garry


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

garrybunk said:


> You'd probably be fine so long as you are very careful to only use matched cells (same capacity, same discharge characteristics, same age, etc. . .). The box's protection circuit SHOULD keep you from over-discharging / charging (though I wouldn't charge them in the box). I still don't like the spec of 2.5v low voltage cut-off. That's too low for many cells and is still not good for the ones that are rated that low (it's the bottom end of the safe range). I would like to hear someone's test of this box about where it really cuts off. 3v would have been much better.
> 
> BTW - long protected cells fit fine in my Pannova case. I would expect they fit this new case but we can't know for sure until someone tests it.
> 
> -Garry


Thanks for clarifying this Garry.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I received mine today (12/3). I ordered it from Gearbest on 11/6. 

I'll probably order a higher quality battery pack before this sees much use. After reading this and the battery thread, I'm inclined to order a battery pack over a box and individual cells. We're into full-on winter now, so unless I take it skate/XC skiiing, it proabably won't see much use until next spring.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

dirtyjack said:


> I just re-read the OP and I think I will go that route. I can source the charger and batteries in the US, but I can't find any sources for the battery box other than China. Are there any other options similar to the Solarstorm box?
> 
> Showing my limited knowledge of batteries, if I use unprotected cells, will the light shut down before discharging the batteries completely?


Hey Jack, there is another thread on MTBR somewhere and everyone seems to be using the Pannovo

PANNOVO B-C04 Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case for Bike Lamp - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Looks identical to my Solarstorm box.

Unprotected cells won't shut down when the batteries get superlow, thats the benefit, although in others eyes thats the risk.

If caught out in the middle of no where unprotected may give you enough juice to get home. Protected shut the light off.

I use unprotected no problem, once the LED starts to flash I simply drop to low beam. I've only had this after x3 nightrides in a row without a charge though, and on returning home and putting in the Xtar VP2 charger the cells were just below 3v.

Usually i'd do no more than 1-2 rides on a charged battery box so unprotected are fine. You get a good feel for the volts and your usage pattern once you have the standalone charger and get to know how much volts you use each ride. Just needs a bit of common sense and making sure you charge regularly.



dirtyjack said:


> I just noticed that the OP is running unprotected cells. Wondering if the protected cells may not fit the case.


Protected cells do fit AFAIK, the box is great and has a screw lock down dial on top, which tightens the lid the more you turn. So with longer protected you'd simply not dial it right down.



C.M.S said:


> You can get away with unprotected if you know when to change them out on long rides .
> As in , don't let your light run all the way down , and besides the battery box has it's own protection circuit I believe .


Concur  My nightrides are never more than 3.5 hours at a max, but even on a full set of batteries 5 hours is easy on the XT40 (As long as not high all the way round on a 5 hour LOL)



J273 said:


> Im running the same setup:
> 
> XT40
> VP2 charger
> ...


The VP2 will charge them to 4.19 - 4.20v, This is perfect for the Torchy cells. 3.7 volts is nominal I think and what the cells return to naturally once left in storage for a while, or even recharge slightly up to that figure when left standing.


----------



## Tex76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys, awesome info here. I went ahead and ordered the XT40 for my commutes at night. It looks like it comes with a charger. What is the advantage of the VP2, just more accurate charges and prolonged battery life? I'm pretty new to this soI've been trying to learn all the lingo lol. Thanks!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

The VP2 charger can only be used with individual 18650 Li-Ion cells. It won't charge a "battery pack" if that's what you got. Another advantage would be that the VP2 is a quality charger that is well reviewed.

-Garry


----------



## Tex76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ahh that makes sense, I ordered from gearbest so I think I'm getting a cheap "pack". Will be fine for awhile but when I buy higher quality individual batteries I'll upgrade to the VP2. Thanks Garry!


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine last 1:20 on high on the GearBest pack. If you run medium or mixed it will last longer. It's a good starter pack. A battery pack is easier than a battery box and individual cells. The latter could be better, it's just takes a bit more attention


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

I think the other reason people move from the battery packs is quality of the cells. If you look at the price of an XT40 with an included battery pack, theres no way they use brand new quality 18650's. Many open them up to find reclaimed laptop batteries. Combine with free chargers that don't always contain a fuse (there was a big thread on STW where the PD05 chinese chargers were fuseless!) and worst case you could have an exploding battery pack/charger.

Battery Exploded in my Kitchen whilst we were sleeping...


I still used the included batteries and chargers for many years, but always charged while I was awake and in a biscuit tin.

The sheers power requirements of the brighter lights moved me to a 18650 standalone charger solution.

After lots of research the Xtar VP2 stood out from the rest as it has the voltage display and can charge 18650's at 1amp, and the cut off is perfect 4.19v. There is a great review on candlepower forums by HKJ, still considered one of the best chargers...

Test/Review of Charger Xtar VP2

Its also strangely satisfying removing the batteries and charging them up in the Xtar post ride, looking at the volts left in cell. Hmmmmmmmmmm am I getting the battery/charger hobbiest bug? lol


----------



## <JK> (Apr 18, 2006)

Tex76 said:


> I'll upgrade to the VP2.


Good day!

You might want to take a look at four bay chargers if you are to charge cells independently. There are plenty of options and reviews available.



garrybunk said:


> BTW - long protected cells fit fine in my Pannova case. I would expect they fit this new case but we can't know for sure until someone tests it.


Protected cells fit into the new Solarstorm battery case just fine. The battery orientation is different from the old case, pay attention! Plenty of Far East retailers are selling it, Kaidomain, DX and Gearbest to start with.

Happy trails!

JK


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

<JK> said:


> Good day!
> 
> You might want to take a look at four bay chargers if you are to charge cells independently. There are plenty of options and reviews available.
> 
> ...


I've looked at those new 4-cell battery holders. Interesting that they put the USB and MS wire within the same wire housing going into the unit. That means there are 4 wires in the last segment going into the box. Somewhere inside that box is also a voltage step-down circuit. Not that it is a big deal but it does mean that you won't want to put the batteries into the box until you are ready to ride. That's because the step-down circuit will drain a small amount of current while on stand-by. That means you take the cells out when not in use or the cells will slowly discharge.

At some point I'll be ordering one of these. Having the USB outlet should come in handy for my road rides when I use the navigation app on my phone for running set routes. Might also come in handy when MTB'ing in an unfamiliar area where I might need to use the GPS on my phone.

About the Battery exploding thing: Thankfully such occurrences are very rare, not that it can't happen. That's why it's best to play it safe and charge the batteries in something flame proof and in a safe environment. Anything using electricity can malfunction and be dangerous. Just last month I had an under the cabinet flurorescent lamp go up. Apparently the ballast circuit inside the lamp was going up and I could smell the wire burning. I owned that lamp for twenty some years and for the most part I never turned it off even when going to bed. Just glad I came home in time to stop what might have been a potential fire.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

<JK> said:


> Protected cells fit into the new Solarstorm battery case just fine. The battery orientation is different from the old case, pay attention! Plenty of Far East retailers are selling it, Kaidomain, DX and Gearbest to start with.
> 
> Happy trails!
> 
> JK


Thanks for that feedback JK!


----------



## <JK> (Apr 18, 2006)

*Solarstorm Battery Case*



Cat-man-do said:


> Not that it is a big deal but it does mean that you won't want to put the batteries into the box until you are ready to ride. That's because the step-down circuit will drain a small amount of current while on stand-by.


Hey!

Good point! Not even the power button helps with that, it only serves to power the indicator LEDs, the case supplies both the USB and a light despite being switched off. Something to keep in mind for longer storage.

Good rides!

JK


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

capoz77 said:


> For those in the UK, this is the chap I bought my XT40 off, XML-U2 version, proper battery box, decent cells, and a quality charger,
> 
> The chargers sell for around £35, batteries £18 a pair, so its a good deal for the retina burning XT40
> 
> Solarstorm XT40 XM-L2, battery case/holder, charger, NCR18650B, genuine UK | eBay


first post here after many years of lurking.

bought this lamp after the recommendation and im extremely unhappy. connected lamp as soon as it arrived, worked perfect. decided to fully charge batteries before next use. removed protective plastic coating on batteries and charged batteries to full charge. placed lamp and all parts away in original box. reconnected battery box to lamp few days later and nothing. it hasnt worked since. peeled back remainder of protective plastic coating on batteries just a little encase it was interfering with connections in battery box. nothing. no light. batteries seem to be fully charging in supplied charger. wrapped cling film around batteries encase the thickness of batteries was an issues as the only time the lamp worked was when the batteries had the original protective plastic wrap. no joy. nothing. no light. placed electrical tape around the the negative terminal of batteries as i noticed the terminal can be easily removed from the batteries, without covering the terminal. nothing. i did notice though while experimenting with the battery box and by plugging the adjoining cable of the battery box into the cable of the lamp, that the three lights on the back of the lamp briefly flashed a couple of times while experimenting. im hoping that this means that the lamp is ok but the battery box is knackered. any takers? any advice?

thanks in advance, a very unhappy irish guy that was hoping to go night time mountain biking for the first time


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Get new battery box/pack and/or get new batteries. Panasonic ones.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

car bone said:


> Get new battery box/pack and/or get new batteries. Panasonic ones.


thanks car bone but unfortunately when your long term unemployed, life aint that simple. if you had to take a guess of whats wrong, which part do you think is the problem part? can only afford to change one thing.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you post some photos of what you're working with? You have the empty battery box which takes individual 18650's? Are you placing the batteries into the box the correct way? 

Do you have a digital multimeter to test with? 

-Garry


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> Can you post some photos of what you're working with? You have the empty battery box which takes individual 18650's? Are you placing the batteries into the box the correct way?
> 
> Do you have a digital multimeter to test with?
> 
> -Garry


have the same setup as capoz77 as i bought it from the same guy on ebay. i ll take pics when i get a chance. yea i have the empty battery box that takes the individual 18650's, seems like its the same or similar box as many on here, looks like a good quality box. as far as im aware, im placing the batteries in the right way as ive checked many many times now following the indicator labels on the inside of the box. ive placed the batteries in the incorrect way also just encase they had it wrong or i. no i dont have a multimeter but i probably wouldnt have a clue what to do with it if i had. might be able to get my hands on one though at some stage.

thanks gary


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, so you have this original "Pannova" case shown in the Ebay listing?:










I ask, because there is a new version with 3 indicator LEDs which I do not own (I own an original Pannova):

















It would be nice if you could use a DMM to measure output at the battery box's connector to see if you're getting about 8.40v output. If you've tripped a protection circuit on a battery it may be causing no output. You'd need to place the battery back in the charger to reset the tripped circuit protector.

Would also be nice if you had access to another 8.4v battery pack to see if that one would power the light.

-Garry


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

thanks very much garry. yea it looks like i have the original "Pannova" case which looks like a very solid case. ive already tried to recharge the batteries in the charger and placed them back into the case and nothing happened but i ll put them back into the charger again. i ll try get my hands on a dmm as well

unfortunately i dont have access to another 8.4v pack so i ll have to make do with what i have. 

thanks again. i ll report back asap.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

irish78, take a look at springs if they are not streched enough to make contact.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

ledoman said:


> irish78, take a look at springs if they are not streched enough to make contact.


thanks ledoman, springs seem fine and the light did actually work for a few minutes when i took it out of the box for the first time but i will check them again. all batteries are in the charger again now, all happily charging so it seems.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> Ok, so you have this original "Pannova" case shown in the Ebay listing? YES
> 
> It would be nice if you could use a DMM to measure output at the battery box's connector to see if you're getting about 8.40v output. If you've tripped a protection circuit on a battery it may be causing no output. You'd need to place the battery back in the charger to reset the tripped circuit protector.
> 
> ...


recharged batteries in charger and tried them in the battery pack, no luck there. unfortunately i dont have access to a DMM right now so cant tell what outputs im getting. i didnt notice any flashing of the lights on the rear of the light today so im guessing thats not a good thing. possibility fault is getting worse?

thanks for your help guys. i ll report back as soon as i can get my hands on a DMM.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

VP2 charger irish? charging them to 4.19volts per cell?

Post some pics if you can.

You can test one cell at a time if you have the VP2, simply connect a USB cable, connect to phone, and hold down middle button, with one cell in the left bank, it will work as a power bank. 

If it charges phone, move onto the next cell!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just a suggestion; Since the box is set-up ( and marked? ) on how to place the batteries into the box ( which side up/down..etc ) it should also be markings on the top part as well. Very important that all connections ( on the top ) are matching up with the batteries 
( +/- ) as well, . Since I don't own one of these I thought maybe since the top part comes off that it might possible fit 4 possible ways. If so that is likely the problem. All the "plus" and "negatives" connections have to match up or it isn't going to work. I just have a feeling this might be the problem. 

Since not too many people have the new boxes you might need to contact the seller to get advice.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

capoz77 said:


> VP2 charger irish? charging them to 4.19volts per cell?
> 
> Post some pics if you can.
> 
> ...


thanks capoz77.

this is the charger i have










so obviously not the vp2. im getting my hands on a DMM later so i ll be able to tell what outputs im getting. batteries seem fine in the charger but i cant be sure.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just a suggestion; Since the box is set-up ( and marked? ) on how to place the batteries into the box ( which side up/down..etc ) it should also be markings on the top part as well. Very important that all connections ( on the top ) are matching up with the batteries
> ( +/- ) as well, . Since I don't own one of these I thought maybe since the top part comes off that it might possible fit 4 possible ways. If so that is likely the problem. All the "plus" and "negatives" connections have to match up or it isn't going to work. I just have a feeling this might be the problem.
> 
> Since not too many people have the new boxes you might need to contact the seller to get advice.


fairly sure batteries are in correctly as ive checked many times now. the top of the box can only be placed on in one direction, simple little design to prevent the box from being closed in the wrong direction. i ll check everything again when i can though. there are labels on the inside of the box to assure correct insertion of batteries but nothing on the top of the box itself. unfortunately the seller wont accept a return of this product so i assume he wont be too interested in any after market support either but i ll try him. the light actually worked perfectly for a few minutes when i took it out of the box for the first time, so something has gone wrong.

thanks for your help


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

irish78, 
get the DMM in your local electronics store. Any would be good for this purpose. Take apart the top of the box and check the conductivity of the traces. Don't forget to check the cable too. 
If everything is OK on that part check the springs again. Pull them out slightly to get them higher. 
Didn't recall it right now - do you use protected or unprotected cells? What was the light and the cells you were using? You might answer that before, but don't have time to search right now.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

ledoman said:


> irish78,
> get the DMM in your local electronics store. Any would be good for this purpose. Take apart the top of the box and check the conductivity of the traces. Don't forget to check the cable too.
> If everything is OK on that part check the springs again. Pull them out slightly to get them higher.
> Didn't recall it right now - do you use protected or unprotected cells? What was the light and the cells you were using? You might answer that before, but don't have time to search right now.


im getting 4.17v on all batteries individually via DMM and 8.4v from the battery box when all batteries are loaded into it. im not sure if i measured the conductivity correctly of the traces but i got 0.02 ohms on each one. im not sure what you mean by taking apart the top of the box as its a sealed unit. i only measured the conductivity of the contacts that make contact with the batteries. is that what you mean by the traces? as far as im aware, the conductivity of the battery box cable is 0.03 ohms. unsure if im measuring that right either? sorry very little experience in all this.

these are the batteries im using:










dont know if theyre protected or unprotected?

the light i was using is the only light i have, my brand new xt40. the cells im using are the only cells i have, pictured above. worked amazingly well for 5 minutes and now nothing.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

As I told before, try to strech out your springs. It has happend to me before. At some higher currents springs can warm up and loose strengt. I think the main resistance is in those springs.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

ledoman said:


> As I told before, try to strech out your springs. It has happend to me before. At some higher currents springs can warm up and loose strengt. I think the main resistance is in those springs.


i ll try that alright but they are hard to get at. i assume though since im getting 8.4v on the cable of the box, that the box is working fine?


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, do you get any voltage at the connector side or did you already mean it with "getting 8.4v on the cable of the box"? If so then the problem is on the light side.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

ledoman said:


> Well, do you get any voltage at the connector side or did you already mean it with "getting 8.4v on the cable of the box"? If so then the problem is on the light side.


yea im getting 8.4v on the connector side. sorry for the confusion there. looks like the light is knackered then?


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes of course, you should look at the light side then. It would be easy if you told that at first. Having DMM is a must. 
Now I would open the driver side and see if you are getting 8.4V at the driver terminal (ie. where cable come in). If nothing is there then it is cable otherwise it is driver circuit.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

ledoman said:


> Yes of course, you should look at the light side then. It would be easy if you told that at first. Having DMM is a must.
> Now I would open the driver side and see if you are getting 8.4V at the driver terminal (ie. where cable come in). If nothing is there then it is cable otherwise it is driver circuit.


no worries ledoman, unfortunately i had to give back the DMM but i ll get it again tomorrow and check things out. thanks for your help. i ll report back later.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

can anybody recommend an xt40(link)? thanks


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Solarstorm XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2 2200lm 4-Mode 18650 LED Headlamp with 4-18650 Battery Pack-47.07 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com Coupon code SolarstormXT40 $42.99 with battery pack is the one a lot of people here have bought. It was sent to me for testing here
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...olarstorm-xt40-xm-l2-trail-review-940757.html


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

GJHS said:


> Solarstorm XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2 2200lm 4-Mode 18650 LED Headlamp with 4-18650 Battery Pack-47.07 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com Coupon code SolarstormXT40 $42.99 with battery pack is the one a lot of people here have bought. It was sent to me for testing here
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...olarstorm-xt40-xm-l2-trail-review-940757.html


thanks very much


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

irish78 said:


> thanks capoz77.
> 
> this is the charger i have
> 
> ...


That charger is a Nitecore I4 clone so very good.

Do you have any friends with a chinese lights, or any other battery pack to test the light with you could borrow?

Do the connectors look in good condition on the light end and battery pack end?


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

GJHS said:


> Solarstorm XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2 2200lm 4-Mode 18650 LED Headlamp with 4-18650 Battery Pack-47.07 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com Coupon code SolarstormXT40 $42.99 with battery pack is the one a lot of people here have bought. It was sent to me for testing here
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...olarstorm-xt40-xm-l2-trail-review-940757.html


I purchased one from gearbest on the 12th of November and it finally arrived today. Almost a month for shipping. The interesting thing is that it came from the Netherlands not China.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

GearBest uses NL Post for shipments with Lithium Ion batteries (one of the few options). Tracking NL Post stinks.

-Garry


----------



## jeanphi500 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ordered an XT40 from Gearbest also.

Will se how much time it takes to get to Belgium...


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

garrybunk said:


> GearBest uses NL Post for shipments with Lithium Ion batteries (one of the few options). Tracking NL Post stinks.
> 
> -Garry


I'll agree with that. Once gearbest released the package to them, their website said not received for a couple of weeks until I contacted them to see where it was.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

capoz77 said:


> That charger is a Nitecore I4 clone so very good.
> 
> Do you have any friends with a chinese lights, or any other battery pack to test the light with you could borrow?
> 
> Do the connectors look in good condition on the light end and battery pack end?


unfortunately no capoz77. i dont know anybody in this game in my area, dont even know if there is anybody into this in my area but im probably wrong, so i can't get a loan of any equipment to check things.

i suspect its a fault with the light itself as im getting the correct voltages out of the individual batteries and from the battery boxes itself. all connectors are in good condition.

did you purchase your light from a guy in england via ebay? you posted an ebay link a while ago. thats who i purchased mine from.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah I bought mine from the same guy, but just the light with battery box, no charger. 

How about taking the back off the XT40 and checking the circuit board for loose solder points make sure everything else is connected ok?


----------



## spddmn24 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just got my lighthead only from dxsoul. Took a month exactly, and it does have xm-l2 Leds. Tint looks to be the same as my real xm-l2 gemini duo to the naked eye which was a pleasent suprise.


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

capoz77 said:


> Yeah I bought mine from the same guy, but just the light with battery box, no charger.
> 
> How about taking the back off the XT40 and checking the circuit board for loose solder points make sure everything else is connected ok?


cheers capoz77. i was in touch with the seller on friday and he has agreed to replace the light. he to believes the problem is also with a loose solder point. i havent opened the light to check but it sounds like a plausible fault. hes gonna throw in a few other bits and bobs so i cant fault his customer service. thanks for your help. i ll investigate further when i get the chance. told me to keep the faulty light as well.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Great to hear a happy ending to your situation! Glad to hear about a seller standing by their product!

-Garry


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

garrybunk said:


> Great to hear a happy ending to your situation! Glad to hear about a seller standing by their product!
> 
> -Garry


thanks for help as well garry. yea i was a little worried i was gonna be on my own there but i guess its something for others to look out for with these lights. im sure its a rare ish manufacturing defect but i guess these lights run at very high temperatures, so these things happen from time to time. it ll take a couple of weeks for the new light to get to me so i ll let you know how that goes. i ll keep experimenting with the broken light to see where the fault is but thank you to everybody for their help and advice.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you have to ship it back at a cost?


----------



## irish78 (Dec 7, 2014)

GJHS said:


> Do you have to ship it back at a cost?


nope, he told me to hold onto the broken light. probably no good to him


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Get DMM and open the light at rear. Make few good clear pictures of the driver. We can try to help you. First step would be are you getting power to the driver?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

irish78 said:


> thanks for help as well garry. yea i was a little worried i was gonna be on my own there but i guess its something for others to look out for with these lights. im sure its a rare ish manufacturing defect but i guess these lights run at very high temperatures, so these things happen from time to time. it ll take a couple of weeks for the new light to get to me so i ll let you know how that goes. i ll keep experimenting with the broken light to see where the fault is but thank you to everybody for their help and advice.


Glad to hear the seller is responding to your problem. Since the battery box seems to be working and you mentioned the lamp working for a short period I'm going to assume the problem lies with the lamp driver. Actually, this is not as unusual as you might like to think. Could be something as simple as a poor solder connection inside the lamp or it could be bad circuit somewhere on the circuit board.

Although I'm sure it's possible to find and fix something obvious like a poor solder connection, diagnosing and correcting a hardware component problem requires more expertise, time, equipment and money to correct the problem. Even though I went to school to learn to do such things I found out that often it is just much easier just to replace the entire board. While you might be able to buy just the circuit board from someone who sells the lamp it would likely be easier just to buy a new lamp head as the cost difference between the two would not be that significant. Such it is when you are dealing with cheap Chinese electronics.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Damn....I wish I didn't read this thread.
I guess it's time to upgrade the old 3x clone


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

the mayor said:


> Damn....I wish I didn't read this thread.
> I guess it's time to upgrade the old 3x clone


Check here for a comparison between the XT40 vs a quality SSX3 with XM-l2
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...olarstorm-xt40-xm-l2-trail-review-940757.html


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

GJHS said:


> Check here for a comparison between the XT40 vs a quality SSX3 with XM-l2
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...olarstorm-xt40-xm-l2-trail-review-940757.html


Don't tell me what to do!
You're not the boss of me! ;^)
I already did....thanks! 
I actually have the older round 3x clone that was hot here a few years ago. Been a great light....but this one looks a little brighter...sooooo


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GJHS said:


> Check here for a comparison between the XT40 vs a quality SSX3 with XM-l2
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...olarstorm-xt40-xm-l2-trail-review-940757.html


About those photo's; Looking at the photo's I don't see a big difference between the two ( you own ) but it needs to be understood that when viewing in person there is a quite noticeable difference between the two. If you have the XM-L2 version of the X3 perhaps the difference is not as noticeable. I have the X3 with XM-L U2 so yes there is a significant difference when using the XT40 ( with XM-L2 )

The XT40 is the first Chinese lamp I've bought in quite a while in which I was quite impressed. Right now I'm using mine on the helmet. The lamp is surprisingly very light-weight for it's size. I love that the beam pattern has a much more wider and brighter center area. I've ridden with lamps on the helmet that are both bright and narrow ( for throw ) OR bright and wide ( for wider shorter range illumination ) but the XT40 is the first lamp I've ridden with to provide both a wider beam pattern coupled with significant brightness to still penetrate very well into the distance to provide "useable" distance throw/illumination ( when on high ).

Unfortunately I haven't had a lot of opportunity to ride with the XT40 so these observations should be considered, "initial impressions". I don't know how well the lamp will hold up over the long haul. Winter has arrived and bad weather is afoot. Still, with the couple rides that I was able to get with the XT40 I was very impressed. I bought mine from D/X as lamp head only. For the $35 I spent I figure it was a pretty good deal. Just make sure that if you buy one that you have a battery that is at least 6000mAh. The XT40 does draw some power.

( @ Mayor...I believe your 3-up ( round ) is the XT30 )


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Rewind: Please, if you want to, you can also check out the comparison. :thumbsup:
Ya I mentioned it because it had a comparitable brightness to the XT40 with a different beam pattern. My experience was similar CatManDo, the XT40 was bright enough to have a good throw. I just felt the X3 put the light closer and over the front wheel. They're both great lights.

When I take beam shots of the Yinding, I will also include those two for comparison using a more over the seat angle.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ( @ Mayor...I believe your 3-up ( round ) is the XT30 )


Cat....I have one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/SecurityIng®-...&keywords=3x+bicycle+light&pebp=1418779842894

I believe you had one also....is the XT40 that much better?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Almost forgot to mention...If I had to nit-pick the XT40 I wish that it used a real glass lens with Anti-reflective coating. The lens used looks plastic although I might be wrong about that. Regardless the lens is not as super clear as the good lens with AR coating. I'm not sure how much a difference it would make but it is my bet that with AR coating the distance throw would be even better. The kicker is that I could buy a better lens but unfortunately the lens has 4 holes drilled into it for the mounting screws. No way I'd be able to drill 4 holes into a glass lens.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Almost forgot to mention...If I had to nit-pick the XT40 I wish that it used a real glass lens with Anti-reflective coating. The lens used looks plastic although I might be wrong about that. Regardless the lens is not as super clear as the good lens with AR coating. I'm not sure how much a difference it would make but it is my bet that with AR coating the distance throw would be even better. The kicker is that I could buy a better lens but unfortunately the lens has 4 holes drilled into it for the mounting screws. No way I'd be able to drill 4 holes into a glass lens.


Don't over tighten those screws, the lens develops _stretch _marks...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

the mayor said:


> Cat....I have one of these:
> http://www.amazon.com/SecurityIng%C2%AE-Headlight-Headlamp-Bicycle-Packaging/dp/B009QX8B2Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1418779872&sr=8-2&keywords=3x+bicycle+light&pebp=1418779842894
> I believe you had one also....is the XT40 that much better?


The XT40 is def brighter but not as robust.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Cat....I have one of these:
> Amazon.com : SecurityIng® 3X CREE XM-L T6 LED 3800Lm LED Headlight Headlamp and Bicycle Light (Generic Packaging) : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> I believe you had one also....is the XT40 that much better?


Oh!...okay, you have what I refer to as "typical Tri-clone" ( with 1-2-3 led operation )
Yes indeed! the XT40 is much brighter. Still the Tri-clones make pretty good bar lamps but no way would I use one on the helmet. I should point out that the lamp you linked to is using just standard XM-L T6 LED's so any 3 or 4 emitter lamp with XM-L2 is going to be brighter.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Do the TriClones light all emitters on all levels or is it the standard 1 emmiter lit is low, 2 emmiters lit is Medium and 3 emmiters lit is high? The reason I ask, is in my tests on technical slow speed singletrack, the XT40 on high is way too bright for me.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GJHS said:


> Do the TriClones light all emitters on all levels or is it the standard 1 emmiter lit is low, 2 emmiters lit is Medium and 3 emmiters lit is high? The reason I ask, is in my tests on technical slow speed singletrack, the XT40 on high is way too bright for me.


Yes, the standard tri-clone uses one LED for low, 2 for medium, 3 for high. As for slow speed single track it makes no sense to use the highest level when using the XT40. I use high only for fast or down hill speed

Not sure I would use an XT40 as a bar light anyway, not that it wouldn't work. I prefer lamps that use optics as bar lamps because optics ( vs. reflectors ) tend to spread the light out more evenly and provide more close in lighting. With this in mind a good Yinding/Duo-clone on the bars coupled with an XT40 on the helmet could be a very nifty and affordable combination.

I'm still waiting for the Chinese to market a 3-up Yinding or 3-up Duo clone. So far the only cheap optic version of a 3-up being sold is the one made by Ultrafire.



patski said:


> Don't over tighten those screws, the lens develops _stretch _marks...


Ahhh...shoot. Yes, I see what you mean. To be more exact it causes minute stress fractures...little tiny cracks. These lenses must be plastic.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I have to ask:
How can a light be too bright?

And interesting, Cat, that you don't recommend the XT40 as a bar light.
Right now...I'm using the originall tri-clone on the bars and a SSx2 on my helmet.
You think the Yinding..or the Ultrafire 3x would be a better bar light?


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

the mayor said:


> I have to ask:
> How can a light be too bright?
> 
> And interesting, Cat, that you don't recommend the XT40 as a bar light.
> ...


Two reasons a light can be too bright: first the bounce back and glare off the foliage is harsh to your eyes on a narrow trail and two the higher setting offers no major improvement. On my Singletrack I found Medium to be very bright and high to be harsh, almost whiting everything out.
I completely agree with CatManDo, the XT40 was much lighter than I expected and the beam had a longer throw than expected, making it a great helmet light. The Yinding or the new SolarStorm X3 with XM-L2 would make a good bar light. Both put light over the front tire and have a wide beam.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

GJHS said:


> Two reasons a light can be too bright: first the bounce back and glare off the foliage is harsh to your eyes on a narrow trail and two the higher setting offers no major improvement. On my Singletrack I found Medium to be very bright and high to be harsh, almost whiting everything out.
> I completely agree with CatManDo, the XT40 was much lighter than I expected and the beam had a longer throw than expected, making it a great helmet light. The Yinding or the new SolarStorm X3 with XM-L2 would make a good bar light. Both put light over the front tire and have a wide beam.


Thanks.
This has me rethinking my rethinking.
Confused as Hell now ;^)


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

the mayor said:


> I have to ask:
> How can a light be too bright?
> 
> And interesting,* Cat, that you don't recommend the XT40 as a bar light.*
> ...


Well, I wouldn't quite say it that way. I would say that my "preference" is not to use it as a bar light. Now if I had no other lamps for the bars and I wanted something bright for the bars I might consider an XT40 but if I did it would be with a plan to find a couple lenses to disperse some of light on the lower two LED's. Matter of fact I had a plan to try that out ( just for the hell of it ) but the place that sells the lenses I want is on holiday till the 23rd.

Since I currently run the Gloworm X2 (v3) on my bars and happen to like it very much ( and the beam pattern it provides ) I figure something like a Yinding , Duo or Duo clone should also make a very good bar light. Of course I don't own a Duo clone yet to say for sure but I'll have one likely by Christmas or just after.

Since you own both a tri-clone and a SSX2 I would think you have a very nice set-up. The tri-clone I have provided a very nice beam pattern for the bars. The only thing I didn't like about it was the single LED low mode. Not that it didn't work, it did but with just one led on you don't get the full useable spread of light when in low mode ( which is kind'a important to me ). I had no issues with the 2 or 3 led modes.

Now about the Ultrafire D-88 L2; The only thing I know about it is that it is using 3 x XM-L2 T6's and that it has the same UI as the D-99 model ( which I own ) that has only two LEDS. The original D99 was using only XM-L T6 that were kind'a bluish in tint so I really didn't use it but a couple times. Otherwise I really liked the four steady modes ( turbo-H-M-L ) with a separate button for flash. The D-88 L2 is using better LED's and since it's using three I figure this lamp might be a sleeper waiting to be discovered. I figure with the three parallel LED's the beam pattern should be wider and brighter than a standard Duo clone. Once again though the down side is that the lamp is not as nice looking as the duo clones. That's why I'd rather wait till someone decides to make a 3 led version of the Duo's. ( or XS clone if you will ).


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*Lights arrived*

Well my lights just got dropped off. I had picked up two sets. They are shipped in the Solarstorm boxes, if that means anything, and arrived in good shape. Timing was just under 4 weeks from order to receipt. Pretty good, considering, I am in Vancouver.

I did snap some pictures with the camera and will upload in the next little while.

Now the surprise. No battery case (hardshell waterproof case). There was hover a small battery bag with a battery. Overall not too bad as I didn't expect any. It looks like a 4 x 18650, with a plastic wrap over it. Likely water resistance, but not waterproof. It is stamped with Unity, 2014.11.14 (date) and 3.6 (volts).

Light head is smaller than I thought, so I will try it out as both helmet and bar light. I did order some individual 18650 cells (Keep power 3.6v 3400mAh) and what hopefully is a decent charger (Soshine H4). Waiting for these to arrive, but will now need to order a couple of the 4 x 18650 waterproof cases.

Attached some pictures showing the light and battery. Does it look like the LED are the XM-L2 versions? Charging up the batteries now. Will see how they fair.

Should be fun to get these out on the trail.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

the mayor said:


> Thanks.
> This has me rethinking my rethinking.
> Confused as Hell now ;^)


All my pics in the original post are the XT40 on the bar, thats how I run it 99% of the time, I don't tend to use a helmet light. I point the XT40 down very slightly and it gives plenty of close up illumination for my type of riding, but with fantastic distance throw still. The trails on my night loops don't have dropoffs or anything too extreme though, i'd certainly put it on the helmet if the technical rating went up.

For fast night singletrack, and steep twisty descents i'm very happy with it on the bar, its a super super wide beam.

Look at the width of the light its lovely...


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

GJHS said:


> Two reasons a light can be too bright: first the bounce back and glare off the foliage is harsh to your eyes on a narrow trail and two the higher setting offers no major improvement. On my Singletrack I found Medium to be very bright and high to be harsh, almost whiting everything out.
> I completely agree with CatManDo, the XT40 was much lighter than I expected and the beam had a longer throw than expected, making it a great helmet light. The Yinding or the new SolarStorm X3 with XM-L2 would make a good bar light. Both put light over the front tire and have a wide beam.


This is the high setting from when I was taking the review pics, and although I don't find high overpowering, more "OMG WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN" and disbelief a light can be this good :eekster:










I run most my trails on medium, even low is more than adequate, but I find medium a great mix of perfect light, width and throw.

High i'll generally use for descents where it definitely comes in useful at speed.

An interesting thing on tight singletrack, with foliage either side, if I use high I quite like the tunnel effect it gives, really walls in the trail and perception of speed feels like warp factor 20 :lol:


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

rideitall said:


> Well my lights just got dropped off. I had picked up two sets. They are shipped in the Solarstorm boxes, if that means anything, and arrived in good shape. Timing was just under 4 weeks from order to receipt. Pretty good, considering, I am in Vancouver.
> 
> I did snap some pictures with the camera and will upload in the next little while.
> 
> ...


XM-L2 for definite  Looks a very clean and well put together lamp too, LEDS in particular


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Capoz77, thanks for the clarification on the led type. 

Charged up the batteries and did a little test in the back yard as compared to my Dinotte XML3 lights (first version 1200+ lumen, not the newer XML3 at 1500+). The XT40 is brighter and has a wider throw. Given my back yard is not all that large I was not able to tell on which light will light up the furthest distance, but would guess the XT40.

From what I gather I should get about 1 1/2 hours on high from the battery that comes with the light. For my first night ride I will probably bring both batteries and one XT40. Will run XT40 on the bar and the XML3 on the helmet. Should provide a good mix of throw and punch. 

I did find a site that has the pannova type cases for the 4 x 18650 batteries and ordered a couple. (found the ones without the extra USB cable). Still waiting on the other order of 18650s and charger so no big deal. Will still have a couple of months to play with the new toys.


----------



## hollywood99 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone running Hunk Lee packs with the XT40? If so, which one?


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

hollywood99 said:


> Anyone running Hunk Lee packs with the XT40? If so, which one?


I just ordered this one from Hunk Lee. I'll let you know how it works out when i receive it.

A Panasonic 18650A 7 4V 6200mAh Li ion Battery 4 3100mAh Cells to 2S2PX w PCM In | eBay


----------



## mtic (Oct 25, 2004)

Anyone know where to get lamp only, without battery, charger and other small stuff?


----------



## hollywood99 (Jan 15, 2008)

mtrain said:


> I just ordered this one from Hunk Lee. I'll let you know how it works out when i receive it.
> 
> A Panasonic 18650A 7 4V 6200mAh Li ion Battery 4 3100mAh Cells to 2S2PX w PCM In | eBay


Is it okay to run 7.4v (or 8.4v) batteries with the XT40? Doesn't it come with a 3.6v pack?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

hollywood99 said:


> Is it okay to run 7.4v (or 8.4v) batteries with the XT40? Doesn't it come with a 3.6v pack?


Solarstorm XT40 bike light runs on a 7.4volt ( 8.4 volt peak ) Li-ion battery pack. It does not come any other way. ( unless you buy it as "lamp only". )


----------



## alohajeff (Jul 21, 2014)

Got mine yesterday about a month after I ordered it from Gearbest. The battery pack is crap but about what I expected.









And...









I will probably peel this one apart and save the cells for something else. I have some much higher mAh cells that should run this light for an hour or two.

First impression of the light is good. For the money it is a bargain. Time to go for a ride.

Aloha


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, at least your batteries have wrappers with specs! (Not saying the specs are right, but who would lie about 1800mAh!

At least your batteries don't look like this:










2 batteries in a "2S2P looking pack" are like this one!

-Garry


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Managed to get out for a couple of rides with the XT40 light. Still awaiting the arrive of the remaining sets of 18650 cells and the battery case, so for now running the stock battery that came with the light. 

Try to run it on low or med to ensure sufficient battery power. Did an almost 2 hour ride last night and still had some power left in the battery.

I do see what others have noted about it not being the best handlebar lamp. I guess I have been spoiled by what my Dinotte 1200+ dual quad does for lighting up an area.

With that I still ran the XT40 on the bar, but was not certain on the battery run-times, so I opted for my Dinotte XML-3 on the helmet. The XML-3 almost washed out the XT40 on low. I would have to say the XML-3 and the XT40 are pretty close if overall light output. NOTE: My XML-3 is an earlier version before the optic upgrade so perhaps 1200 lumen and not the 1500+ rating.

The XT40 for the price is good, but a little disappointed in the light, I was expecting a decently wide throw and for it to throw at least as far as the XML-3, Instead, I would say it almost throws as far as the XML-3, but definitely wider, but not even close to the dual-quad.

I doubt the new battery setup will do much to change things other than better run times. Perhaps the 3 - wide version would be better.

Will post back once I have the new batteries and a couple of rides.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

rideitall said:


> Managed to get out for a couple of rides with the XT40 light. Still awaiting the arrive of the remaining sets of 18650 cells and the battery case, so for now running the stock battery that came with the light.
> 
> Try to run it on low or med to ensure sufficient battery power. Did an almost 2 hour ride last night and still had some power left in the battery.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I'm still uncertain which light to order. When you say it's not the best handlebar light, what issues are you seeing? Does it vibrate a lot or move around or rotate downward? Can you post a closeup of the mount? Also does it have a quick disconnect or do you have to remove it entirely every time?


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

matrix311 said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm still uncertain which light to order. When you say it's not the best handlebar light, what issues are you seeing? Does it vibrate a lot or move around or rotate downward? Can you post a closeup of the mount? Also does it have a quick disconnect or do you have to remove it entirely every time?


In my tests the XT40 didn't put enough light straight down on the front tire. See my review http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...olarstorm-xt40-xm-l2-trail-review-940757.html


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

capoz77 said:


> You thought about a battery box, with four 18650's, plenty of juice for 2-3 rides.


Well a few of us are on the verge of testing the new battery setup with our XT40's.

Bought the cases on ebay from afantistore, was hoping that they would arrive as pictured without the USB cord but they all have them.

Sourced the protected Panny's from Mountain Electronics and the VP4 chargers from Xtar Direct.





I'll be running mine on 11 (the only way I roll). Temps will be about 20. I'll report back on our results.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Holy cow that's a nice setup! I'm jealous!

-Garry


----------



## spruced_moose (Nov 25, 2014)

Ordered my XT40 last week. Can't wait for it to arrive but won't be expecting it anytime soon (I live in Australia).


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Please keep us posted. Much appreciated.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

dirtyjack said:


> Well a few of us are on the verge of testing the new battery setup with our XT40's.
> 
> Bought the cases on ebay from afantistore, was hoping that they would arrive as pictured without the USB cord but they all have them.
> 
> ...


 I ran it on high for 135 minutes, temps were 17 degrees F. They were showing 3.5 volts when I popped them back into the charger.

I'm pretty satisfied. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ordered my XT40 on January 6th, it shipped out on the 7th and was just delivered today on the 14th. Only took 7 days to arrive from China, so not bad! Got the battery charging now and can't wait to test drive it.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

The light in post #235 looks like it has optics and the light in post #1 looks like it has reflectors. I didn't read all 10 pages, but did it change somewhere along the way? (Looks like a reflection on second thought) Who has the best source for the light these days? I'm in the market for a couple of new lights.

Thanks,



> I'll be running mine on 11 (the only way I roll). Temps will be about 20. I'll report back on our results.


 Bring on the SUN


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

.40AET said:


> The light in post #235 looks like it has optics and the light in post #1 looks like it has reflectors. I didn't read all 10 pages, but did it change somewhere along the way? Who has the best source for the light these days? I'm in the market for a couple of new lights.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bring on the SUN


One of the guys modded his Solarstorm X3 with optics. The lamp is sold with reflectors. As is it makes a pretty good bar or helmet lamp as long as it is using the XM-L2 emitters. Right now Gearbest seems to be the best source as they are offering the lamp with a choice of either XM-L2 ( cool white ) or XM-L2 ( neutral white ).

If you are upgrading your lamps you might consider a full ( neutral white ) set-up ( or not ). Neutral White LED's could become the wave of the future but the jury is still out on that prospect currently.

.40AET , haven't seen you posting here in a while. Every time I see that avatar something inside me wants to yell, *FOOD FIGHT!* :lol:


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Right now Gearbest seems to be the best source as they are offering the lamp with a choice of either XM-L2 ( cool white ) or XM-L2 ( neutral white ).
> 
> If you are upgrading your lamps you might consider a full ( neutral white ) set-up


Check the Neutral X3/XT40 thread for the coupon code to save some bucks.


----------



## spruced_moose (Nov 25, 2014)

Ordered my XT40 on 7/1 and it arrived on the 16/1. Very impressed with the postage time! 

I plan to run both the XT40 and the SSX3 - just trying to decide where I want to mount each light.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> One of the guys modded his Solarstorm X3 with optics. The lamp is sold with reflectors. As is it makes a pretty good bar or helmet lamp as long as it is using the XM-L2 emitters. Right now Gearbest seems to be the best source as they are offering the lamp with a choice of either XM-L2 ( cool white ) or XM-L2 ( neutral white ).
> 
> If you are upgrading your lamps you might consider a full ( neutral white ) set-up ( or not ). Neutral White LED's could become the wave of the future but the jury is still out on that prospect currently.
> 
> .40AET , haven't seen you posting here in a while. Every time I see that avatar something inside me wants to yell, *FOOD FIGHT!* :lol:


Still makes me laugh too. I've been busy with the kids and trying to get out for a ride now and then. Not much time for posting. My DIY light are getting old and the prices are great now.

I'm looking for something like this on the bar and a double XML on the helmet I'd like to get 2 of the doubles so the kids can use them around the neighborhood.

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Had the XT40 out a few times now and overall am happy. Due to only having the smaller capacity battery pack, I was running on low or medium unless hitting a fast downhill section. I finally received my last part of my order for 18650 batteries and charger (KeepPower 3400mah and SoShine H4). Now I am just waiting for the battery cases to arrive.

Once I get the cases I want to try the XT40 on the helmet. It does work okay on the bars, but after running my Dinotte 1200+ (dual quad), I got spoiled with the amount of light a good bar light puts out. The Dinotte light may not throw as far as the XT40, but the spread of the light is amazing. Will look to see if I can get a more powerful battery to work with it as my old Dinotte batteries are not as powerful as they once used to be.

NOTE: I had ordered my batteries and charger through Deals machine. They had good selection and pricing, but I would not recommend based on it taking 2 months to get my full shipment. Total BS, they must have put the order in bottle and thrown it in the ocean and hoped it got to where it was to go.


----------



## jeanphi500 (Nov 5, 2014)

I received my xt40 yesterday... customs charged me about 30$ :-( . First time i ever have to pay something ... i guess bad luck that it got selected for checking..


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, my battery boxes finally showed up. Loaded the batteries in and testing run times on my lights. The great part is that the connection fits my Dinotte lights perfectly, even tighter than the Dinotte battery. 


The bad part of the battery box is that they came with the USB connection. Not certain on what the best option is to deal with it.


----------



## monchopper (Jan 27, 2015)

I purchased 9 XT40's from Gear Best and they arrived in 7 days (to New Zealand) which I was very impressed with! They all have XM-L2 LED's. The customs man didn't see fit to tax it either so more of a bonus. I've run the lights on my helmet and am very happy with the results.
We've started to also using the lights to do a bit of off road motorbiking at night which is a great laugh (up to about 80 km/h then things start getting a little interesting!). I'd love to run the XT40 off the motorbike battery, so a question for those who understand electrics better than I do. 
If I used a 7808 voltage regulator off my battery how many in parallel would I use for this light? the 7808 has a 1.5A output AFAIK. Any ideas is much appreciated


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Since that I'm looking for a high beam light (I've opened even a thread for this), many people recommended me this light, and now I know why... 

I was looking for a high beam light (80% throw/20% spill), because I have a modded dynamo light that puts around 300 lumens, with a sharp cut-off, and DRL's. 

I want to know a few things about this SS XT40.

1. What is the REAL output in each mode (low/mid/high)?
2. What is the tint of the light? Blueish (6200-6700K) or pure white (5500K)?
3. How hot does it get on high at let's say 15-20km/h, and for how long can it run at this speed?
4. Any thermal protection?
5. What is the run time on each more (low/mid/high)?
6. What should I expect from the battery? Will it hold at least 40-50 charges?


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Can someone please reply to the last post, please?


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Night riding season is approaching in the UK, had a couple of rides so far with the XT40 and its still performing as good as it ever was. Longevity and build quality certainly is excellent. 

Hows everyone else fairing, any other lights in mind this season, or sticking with the XT40?


----------



## trailhore (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got my XT40, pretty stoked to try riding at night. Any idea what the charge time is with the battery pack it comes with? does it give any indication when charged?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Khrystyan27 said:


> Since that I'm looking for a high beam light (I've opened even a thread for this), many people recommended me this light, and now I know why...
> 
> I was looking for a high beam light (80% throw/20% spill), because I have a modded dynamo light that puts around 300 lumens, with a sharp cut-off, and DRL's.
> 
> ...


The XT40 can be bought with either cool white or neutral light emitters. I just happened to own both types. The one I have that is cool white. I would estimate it is probably in the 6000 kelvin range. It is a nice bright white. I don't recall it having any blueish overtone. The neutral white version I would estimated to be in the 4500 to 5000 k range.

Unfortunately I can't say with any real accuracy how much the actual output is in lumen but I can estimate. Likely when it's first turned on high the output is quite bright and is likely somewhere around 1800 lumen. After it warms up I would think that the output probably drops at least 100 lumen or more. The mid mode is probably around 1000 to 1100 lumen. The low mode is probably around 400 lumen.

Sorry but I can't help you out with the actual runtime using the solar storm battery. I only use the higher grade Xeccon batteries. That said I've never actually did a runtime test using the XT40 but I will say that it probably does use quite a lot of energy. I'd recommend using the XT40 with a good high capacity 4-cell battery
( 6000mAh or greater ).


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before...
On the German amazon site I found the "Wewom XT40":
WEWOM High-Tec 4x LED CREE XM-L XT40 Fahrradbeleuchtung Kopflampe 4800lm inkl.3600mAh Akkupack und Lagegeräte: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Is this the original Solarstorm XT40 or only a look-alike clone (with lower quality)? At least from the outside it looks like a genuine XT40, but that doesn't mean too much...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Wire said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before...
> On the German amazon site I found the "Wewom XT40":
> WEWOM High-Tec 4x LED CREE XM-L XT40 Fahrradbeleuchtung Kopflampe 4800lm inkl.3600mAh Akkupack und Lagegeräte: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> Is this the original Solarstorm XT40 or only a look-alike clone (with lower quality)? At least from the outside it looks like a genuine XT40, but that doesn't mean too much...


Yeah, pretty much looks like a SS clone. The German one looks to be using the older XM-L U2 emitters. The newer SStorms use the XM-L2. Funny but the German Amazon website is claiming a max output of 4800 lumen...:lol:
That's just too funny.

On a side note I happened to run a search on the Nitefighter BT70 on the German Amazon and it looks as though someone there is still selling it. What I found surprising though is that the German website is trying to sell it for 200.99 Euro. ( about $215 USD )


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks, Cat-man.
When you search for WEWOM on the German Amazon site you'll find many popular China-lamps (or look-alikes), like the Triple Clone, KD2 Duo, SS X2, SS XT30, all of them sold as Wewom lamps.

But you are right, for the "WEWOM XT40" they explicitly say it has CREE XM-L U2 LEDs (no XM-L2). Seems to be the same as the SS XT40 on DX.


----------

